# Introduce yourself to the gang



## maggieh

Hello everyone
I have just joined this forum today and haven’t quite got the hang of it, so apologises if I have butted in on anyone else’s conversation.

My husband and I are serious about retiring to Spain and would appreciate any help or advice you can give. Few of my concerns are, can we have our state pension transferred to Spain, what’s the health care system like and is it expensive? Is the cost of living less expensive than in England UK? We don’t want to live too near the busy tourist spots but more semi rural-but near enough in case of any health emergencies.

Thanks in advance
Maggie


----------



## Chica

maggieh said:


> Hello everyone
> I have just joined this forum today and haven’t quite got the hang of it, so apologises if I have butted in on anyone else’s conversation.
> 
> My husband and I are serious about retiring to Spain and would appreciate any help or advice you can give. Few of my concerns are, can we have our state pension transferred to Spain, what’s the health care system like and is it expensive? Is the cost of living less expensive than in England UK? We don’t want to live too near the busy tourist spots but more semi rural-but near enough in case of any health emergencies.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Maggie


Welcome to the forum maggieh.:welcome:. I'm just about to have my dinner so unless anyone else chirps in I will be with you shortly

Maggie. xx


----------



## Chica

maggieh said:


> Hello everyone
> I have just joined this forum today and haven’t quite got the hang of it, so apologises if I have butted in on anyone else’s conversation.
> 
> My husband and I are serious about retiring to Spain and would appreciate any help or advice you can give. Few of my concerns are, can we have our state pension transferred to Spain, what’s the health care system like and is it expensive? Is the cost of living less expensive than in England UK? We don’t want to live too near the busy tourist spots but more semi rural-but near enough in case of any health emergencies.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Maggie


Ok. Dinner done!!!

Yes, you can have your state pension transferred here direct into your spanish bank account.

If retired, you do not need to pay for health care and the emergency side of things are excellent. You would need to bring with you an E121 and your medication will be free as in the UK.
If you are renting it is cheaper to live here inasmuch as there are less bills to pay although electricity is quite expensive but we do use less. ****, spirits and public transport certainly is much cheaper than the UK.

We live here on my husbands pension and we just about manage on the exchange rate aas it is now.

As for where to live, that's a big question on it's own. We live on the CDS near Nerja and it's fine for emergencies.

Sorry it's brief but lots of others will have their input too I'm sure.

Maggie


----------



## Tallulah

maggieh said:


> Hello everyone
> I have just joined this forum today and haven’t quite got the hang of it, so apologises if I have butted in on anyone else’s conversation.
> 
> My husband and I are serious about retiring to Spain and would appreciate any help or advice you can give. Few of my concerns are, can we have our state pension transferred to Spain, what’s the health care system like and is it expensive? Is the cost of living less expensive than in England UK? We don’t want to live too near the busy tourist spots but more semi rural-but near enough in case of any health emergencies.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Maggie



Hi Maggie,

As Chica (Maggie) has already said - it's transferable of course - although the exchange rate right now leaves a lot to be desired, but if you're both over 60, your health care is covered. It really depends on where you want to be - any ideas geographically whatsoever?? Or are you really aiming down south? (Not that there's anything wrong with that of course!!)

It might be an idea to transfer this onto your own thread, in case anyone answers you on here and it gets mixed up with the Jo's hunt for aloe vera thread. If you're not sure how to, ask Jo our lovely Mod - I'm sure she could start it for you!!

Tallulah.x


----------



## Chica

Tallulah said:


> Hi Maggie,
> 
> As Chica (Maggie) has already said - it's transferable of course - although the exchange rate right now leaves a lot to be desired, but if you're both over 60, your health care is covered. It really depends on where you want to be - any ideas geographically whatsoever?? Or are you really aiming down south? (Not that there's anything wrong with that of course!!)
> 
> It might be an idea to transfer this onto your own thread, in case anyone answers you on here and it gets mixed up with the Jo's hunt for aloe vera thread. If you're not sure how to, ask Jo our lovely Mod - I'm sure she could start it for you!!
> 
> Tallulah.x


Think I'm gonna have to stick to chica!!! It's gettin' a bit too confusing...lol.


----------



## Tallulah

...and then you factor in the blondeness!!!

Seriously, hi Maggie (the OP) - if you manage to find your new thread, give us a little bit more info and you'll be inundated with lots of opinions!!!

Tallulah.x


----------



## jojo

Hi Maggie, welcome to the forum. I think the money and health stuff has been covered by Tally and Chica and in anycase, I´m not that knowledgeable on all that stuff. Altho (forgive me if I´m wrong) but was there something about Valencia, not wanting to cover expats health or something??????

Anyway as for cost of living, well its not as cheap as it used to be. Most things maybe a tad cheaper than the UK altho it depends on where you go. Electricity is about the same, food and household, maybe a bit cheaper? Cars are dearer, electronics are dearer... ciggies and booze are much cheaper, perol?? hmmm its still a bit cheaper, but that keeps changing.

what I would suggest you do is write a list of what you need and want from an area ie near airports, hospitals, towns, coast etc, and then have a look at what areas meet those criteria. We´ll be happy to advise you, or try looking on "google earth"?? and then go for a visit/holiday and have a look around.

My top tip for now would be that you rent, then if you´re not completely happy, you can move. Very often its not until you´ve lived here that you realise that what you thought you wanted, you didnt...... or is that just me LOL. Cos quite honestly, when I was making plans to move over here, I hadnt a clue and wouldnt want what I thought I wanted then!!!!


Jo xxxx


----------



## maggieh

Hello Maggie (chica),Tallulah and Jojo

Thank you all so much for your helpful replies. My husband and I are still in the early stages and haven’t got past ‘talking’ about the move- so we haven’t decided where yet. I’m keener then he is because I love the sunshine and that’s something we rarely get here in the North of England. It’s good to know that this forum exists so I can ask lots of questions. I’m not too sure how to create a new forum but I will give it a go. Once again, thanks for your replies.
Maggie


----------



## Chica

maggieh said:


> Hello Maggie (chica),Tallulah and Jojo
> 
> Thank you all so much for your helpful replies. My husband and I are still in the early stages and haven’t got past ‘talking’ about the move- so we haven’t decided where yet. I’m keener then he is because I love the sunshine and that’s something we rarely get here in the North of England. It’s good to know that this forum exists so I can ask lots of questions. I’m not too sure how to create a new forum but I will give it a go. Once again, thanks for your replies.
> Maggie


Hi again Maggie. You are creating a new forum or do you mean a thread within this forum...lol ? If you click the Spain Forum link then new thread you will be well away. Anyway, when you can think of any other questions you are not sure about give us a nudge.

Chica. xxx


----------



## Chica

Chica said:


> Hi again Maggie. You are creating a new forum or do you mean a thread within this forum...lol ? If you click the Spain Forum link then new thread you will be well away. Anyway, when you can think of any other questions you are not sure about give us a nudge.
> 
> Chica. xxx


Ps: or you can continue on this one. Good luck!


----------



## jojo

maggieh said:


> Hello Maggie (chica),Tallulah and Jojo
> 
> Thank you all so much for your helpful replies. My husband and I are still in the early stages and haven’t got past ‘talking’ about the move- so we haven’t decided where yet. I’m keener then he is because I love the sunshine and that’s something we rarely get here in the North of England. It’s good to know that this forum exists so I can ask lots of questions. I’m not too sure how to create a new forum but I will give it a go. Once again, thanks for your replies.
> Maggie



Find your way to the "spain expat forum" then to start a new thread, click on the "start thread" tab on the top left and then type away. Failing that, just write where you want to, we´ll find you!!!


jo xxx


----------



## melissa123

*New to this !!*

Hi people i don't really know how this site works yet as i have just joined.

Hi Maggieh i hope you are getting the answers you need, people seem very nice on here.

I am Melissa, 22 and i am moving to Benalmadena in Spain at in March 2010. I am moving in with my auntie who has lived there for 9 years. I have totally fallen in love with the place where she is living. 

I could do with a bit of advice on the job front. I currently work in a pub where i prepare food. I have a few years of waitressing under my belt and 3 years experience behind a bar. If anyone can help or offer advice etc i would be very grateful xxx

Thanks xxx


----------



## Chica

melissa123 said:


> Hi people i don't really know how this site works yet as i have just joined.
> 
> Hi Maggieh i hope you are getting the answers you need, people seem very nice on here.
> 
> I am Melissa, 22 and i am moving to Benalmadena in Spain at in March 2010. I am moving in with my auntie who has lived there for 9 years. I have totally fallen in love with the place where she is living.
> 
> I could do with a bit of advice on the job front. I currently work in a pub where i prepare food. I have a few years of waitressing under my belt and 3 years experience behind a bar. If anyone can help or offer advice etc i would be very grateful xxx
> 
> Thanks xxx


:welcome:to the forum Melissa. What a shame you don't live near Nerja!!!!! I know someone who is looking for a young woman for front of house. She needs to be friendly and outgoing. I think this will be too far for you to travel every day. I would put myself forward for this position but sadly, I won't get passed the age thing..


----------



## melissa123

Chica said:


> :welcome:to the forum Melissa. What a shame you don't live near Nerja!!!!! I know someone who is looking for a young woman for front of house. She needs to be friendly and outgoing. I think this will be too far for you to travel every day. I would put myself forward for this position but sadly, I won't get passed the age thing..


Oh hi there Chica.

What a shame that sounds right up my street. never mind i will keep looking.
I will be living 5 minutes from the town centre with my auntie, so i really could do with a job in that area. 

thanks x


----------



## MadameEspana

maggieh said:


> Hello everyone
> I have just joined this forum today and haven’t quite got the hang of it, so apologises if I have butted in on anyone else’s conversation.
> 
> My husband and I are serious about retiring to Spain and would appreciate any help or advice you can give. Few of my concerns are, can we have our state pension transferred to Spain, what’s the health care system like and is it expensive? Is the cost of living less expensive than in England UK? We don’t want to live too near the busy tourist spots but more semi rural-but near enough in case of any health emergencies.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Maggie


Welcome Maggie tothe forum. I am new today myself too. Newbies together ha!!
In answer to your questions, yes you can have your pension sent here without any problems whatsoever. Just let the Department know your details etc and that is it. We have ours paid into our Spanish Bank on a monthly basis. As pensioners and in receipt of our UK pension we qualify for the Spanish Health system and it is very, very good. My husband has had several operations here and received the very best of attention and aftercare. Many expats will attest to this also. It is completely free. The health centres are in all major towns and you can phone in English to make an appointment when you are assigned your own doctor. They have emergency units also should you need urgent treatment. There is a very good service called Helicopteros Sanitarios which for a very reasonable annual fee will sent out their medical crew to visit you in your home or take you by ambulance to hospital if serious. We use them also as a back-up to our health service. All personnel speak fluent English when attending to you. Over the years Spain has caught up with the rest of Europe but if you shop wisely and use the fruit/veg markets etc there really is not much difference. Of course eating out at the many little cafes and restaurants, especially having the menu of the day is much cheaper than UK still. It is all a matter of trial and error and speaking to those you meet. On a personal front we rented here for three month periods to see if we liked it and then made the move when we were sure of the area we wanted to live in and had made some friends here also. Good luck, more of everything going on here and of course the sunshine makes you feel so much better. Hope this helps make your decision a bit easier.


----------



## CanadianSpanish

*Hello to everyone, I am a new member!*

Hi there,

I am a new member and i am not sure i am using this forum the right way. A bit about myself... I am a Spanish woman. Just moved back to Bilbao after living half of my life in Canada, therefore i am a bit mixed up about where I do really belong ... but I guess I consider myself a citizen of the the world. After reading a few messages in several expat forums ... I can relate to those of you who now living in Spain... cannot help comparing their own country, culture and ways of living .... it is part of the process... it´s part of the learning... it´s part of the experience... 

I love traveling and meeting new people and cultures. I would like to make new friends with those who are living now in Spain but left their own countries...same way i did it myself some time ago. 

Just wanted to introduce myself as a new member... I am not sure this is the right place in the forum to do it so...if not...please let me know.

Bye for now!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

CanadianSpanish said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am a new member and i am not sure i am using this forum the right way. A bit about myself... I am a Spanish woman. Just moved back to Bilbao after living half of my life in Canada, therefore i am a bit mixed up about where I do really belong ... but I guess I consider myself a citizen of the the world. After reading a few messages in several expat forums ... I can relate to those of you who now living in Spain... cannot help comparing their own country, culture and ways of living .... it is part of the process... it´s part of the learning... it´s part of the experience...
> 
> I love traveling and meeting new people and cultures. I would like to make new friends with those who are living now in Spain but left their own countries...same way i did it myself some time ago.
> 
> Just wanted to introduce myself as a new member... I am not sure this is the right place in the forum to do it so...if not...please let me know.
> 
> Bye for now!


Hello!
I think this is probably as good a place as any to introduce yourself and start life on the forum.
I live in the Madrid area, but my husband is from Bilbao and we go up regularly because all his family live there or round abouts.
You say you moved _back _to Bilbao after living many years away. You must find it a very different place to come back to. It's changed radically since I've been going (15years++), and it's not only the Guggenheim that has changed things, although that's the biggest one influence that Bilbao has had I think.
I'd be interested to know what your experience of Canada has been. It's one of my "ambitions" to visit one day.
Hope you enjoy being on the forum


----------



## markfuengirola

*Hi:*

Hi all, we are moving to Fuengirola in a few weeks and just want to say that our agent we engaged, (snip) is amazing.
He was recommended by an ex pat who found her 2nd Spanish home for her and his service is faultless. Honest and hard working and ready to guide the novice ex pat through the minefield that is buying abroad.
Can't recommend him enough. Pass the message on. This man is a gem and a rarity in such a market. A must for all people considering moving to Spain if they do not have initial contacts.

Mark Noble and family
PS I am new to this site so sorry if I post in the wrong threads. Any help or suggestions will be gladly received.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

markfuengirola said:


> Hi all, we are moving to Fuengirola in a few weeks and just want to say that our agent we engaged, (snip) is amazing.
> He was recommended by an ex pat who found her 2nd Spanish home for her and his service is faultless. Honest and hard working and ready to guide the novice ex pat through the minefield that is buying abroad.
> Can't recommend him enough. Pass the message on. This man is a gem and a rarity in such a market. A must for all people considering moving to Spain if they do not have initial contacts.
> 
> Mark Noble and family
> PS I am new to this site so sorry if I post in the wrong threads. Any help or suggestions will be gladly received.


Glad you've started off with such a positive experience.
Don't know if this will be considered advertising by the moderators when they see it, so if anyone's interested jot down the info while you can!
Hope everything goes well for you in Fuengirola. Let us know what happens


----------



## markfuengirola

*Hi again*

Hi Pesky Wesky

Gracias por tu mensaje !

I hope the Moderators DON'T consider it advertising and leave my comments on. I would like to think that us ex-pats need all the decent help and advice we can get when buying anywhere abroad and these forums are some of the best places for that.You hear so many horror stories.
Cheers
Mark


----------



## jojo

markfuengirola said:


> Hi Pesky Wesky
> 
> Gracias por tu mensaje !
> 
> I hope the Moderators DON'T consider it advertising and leave my comments on. I would like to think that us ex-pats need all the decent help and advice we can get when buying anywhere abroad and these forums are some of the best places for that.You hear so many horror stories.
> Cheers
> Mark


There are many, many helpful and kind agents in Fuengirola Mark!! I could name several too!!! In fact there are one or two who post on here

Jo xx


----------



## markfuengirola

Dear JoJo

I'm sure there are, I'm sure the majority of them are ok. It's funny, I've actually always wanted to be an estate agent. I got offered a trainee position with Foxtons in South London years and years ago but never took it up. Wish I had thn ! I find it all fascinating.
Maybe after a million years of being in Spain and becoming proficient in the lingo and on the roads I could look into it lol
Cheers
Mark


----------



## jojo

markfuengirola said:


> Dear JoJo
> 
> I'm sure there are, I'm sure the majority of them are ok. It's funny, I've actually always wanted to be an estate agent. I got offered a trainee position with Foxtons in South London years and years ago but never took it up. Wish I had thn ! I find it all fascinating.
> Maybe after a million years of being in Spain and becoming proficient in the lingo and on the roads I could look into it lol
> Cheers
> Mark



Thats a strange ambition to admit to LOL!! However, you never know, once this recession is over and things pick up, you could maybe follow your dream!!??? Anythings possible!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## markfuengirola

Dear JoJo

I hope so, Id like to think I could eventually have a career over in Spain but ofcourse I need to be fluent etc first.
I notice you're from Alhurin. We are looking at Alhurin also, especially some places in Alhurin Golf. I think you can't beat the views there!
Cheers
Mark


----------



## jojo

markfuengirola said:


> Dear JoJo
> 
> I hope so, Id like to think I could eventually have a career over in Spain but ofcourse I need to be fluent etc first.
> I notice you're from Alhurin. We are looking at Alhurin also, especially some places in Alhurin Golf. I think you can't beat the views there!
> Cheers
> Mark


Actually I'm about to move to a place near Lauro golf which is inbetween Alhaurin el Grande and Alhaurin de la Torre, The views in this whole area are spectacular!!!!! and the towns are both really good, modern, clean and busy!

Near the airport, near the coast, near the campo (countryside), fairly near to Iceland in Fuengirola LOL, perfect for us.... eventho we dont play golf!!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## markfuengirola

God that sounds amazing !!! 
Any more houses going in that area ??
Mark


----------



## jojo

markfuengirola said:


> God that sounds amazing !!!
> Any more houses going in that area ??
> Mark



Well the house we're in now is up for rent, cos we're moving. Its a great house, in fact I'm starting to have second thoughts about leaving it, hhhmmm!!! But the new house is an individual property and I dont know of any others. But the Lauro Golf urbanization has a fair few up for rent???

Jo xxx


----------



## markfuengirola

Could you tell me who I would need to speak to about the ones that are up for rent ?
Thanks
Mark


----------



## jojo

markfuengirola said:


> Could you tell me who I would need to speak to about the ones that are up for rent ?
> Thanks
> Mark


I would reckon your agent down in Fuengirola could probably get hold of any of them if you ask. These agents all have their ways of getting hold of most properties, however, heres some agents around here I personally trust. Tell em I sent you LOL

http://www.ideal-country-property.com/ 
Property Directors | Property in Spain / Property to Rent Long Term in Spain / Rent to Buy in Spain / Property in Morocco / Property in Bulgaria 
Alhaurin de la Torre property and real estate Spain

Jo xxx


----------



## markfuengirola

Dear JoJo

Thanks.
Have had a good look at the WVS site
It's a superb site !! Plenty to look at and enquire about. So easy to navigate even my mum can look at it lol
Cheers
Mark
:clap2:


----------



## joasim33

*Newbie!!*

Hi all
Newbie on forum but been living in Spain for last 2 years. I work in Gibraltar and live in Duquesa - I would like to meet with other ex-pats so my question is are there any clubs, societies in this area I could join. Would love to here from anyone who may know of any.


----------



## spaceman

*greetings all*

Just to say hello really, no real questions spring to mind right now.
We (wife and I), moved to spain last year. Obviously not fully settled yet, but making good progress. Made lots of new friends, spanish, english ,belgian and south african.
I work abroard quite often. not in the UK though.
The only probelms we have encountered so far have been "builder related",. A common problem it seems. There will probably be endless posts from me regarding this topic!
Anyway look forward to reading the posts here to date.

Spaceman


----------



## jojo

spaceman said:


> Just to say hello really, no real questions spring to mind right now.
> We (wife and I), moved to spain last year. Obviously not fully settled yet, but making good progress. Made lots of new friends, spanish, english ,belgian and south african.
> I work abroard quite often. not in the UK though.
> The only probelms we have encountered so far have been "builder related",. A common problem it seems. There will probably be endless posts from me regarding this topic!
> Anyway look forward to reading the posts here to date.
> 
> Spaceman



Hi Spaceman, nice to meet you. Looking forward to chatting with you

Jo xxx


----------



## Sara79

Hi everyone!

I moved to Bilbao in March 2009 and I'm here on an exchange program through my company in Trinidad. So I'll be here for 2 yrs total. 

I have lots of questions wrt taxes!!! Argh!!!

Additionally, right now I live in Greater Bilbao, in the suburbs on the coast. It's gorgeous! However I have had some challenges there. Mainly I feel isolated and lonely in a quiet town. So I'm looking to move to the city of Bilbao! Whoo Hoo!!! Which is much more lively and full of activity and lots of architectural beauty!!! So if anyone has any advice on the best areas in Bilbao clue me in! Thanks!

Okay, all the best for know and can't wait to share with you!

Sara


----------



## Chica

Sara79 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I moved to Bilbao in March 2009 and I'm here on an exchange program through my company in Trinidad. So I'll be here for 2 yrs total.
> 
> I have lots of questions wrt taxes!!! Argh!!!
> 
> Additionally, right now I live in Greater Bilbao, in the suburbs on the coast. It's gorgeous! However I have had some challenges there. Mainly I feel isolated and lonely in a quiet town. So I'm looking to move to the city of Bilbao! Whoo Hoo!!! Which is much more lively and full of activity and lots of architectural beauty!!! So if anyone has any advice on the best areas in Bilbao clue me in! Thanks!
> 
> Okay, all the best for know and can't wait to share with you!
> 
> Sara


Hi Sarah and welcome to the forum. 

I know nothing about Bilbao as I'm down on the CDS but there are a few people who are up north that might be able to give a few suggestions. The tax thing is not my forte neither.  Look forward to your postings.


----------



## Scout

Hello, 

have just joined this forum today. I am still in the Uk at the moment but hope to move (probabably only temporarily) to near Valencia in April next year. Will no doubt have lots and lots of questions for you all in the run up and am looking forward to getting to 'know' you all and share experiences.


----------



## Suenneil

Scout said:


> Hello,
> 
> have just joined this forum today. I am still in the Uk at the moment but hope to move (probabably only temporarily) to near Valencia in April next year. Will no doubt have lots and lots of questions for you all in the run up and am looking forward to getting to 'know' you all and share experiences.


Hi Scout

Welcome and look forward to seeing you on here ...

Take care

Sue :ranger:


----------



## Scout

Thanks Sue!


----------



## wasiurrahman7866

Respected Sir,
My name is Mohammad Wasiur Rahman I am from India.I have done 3Years Diploma in Hotel Management and having 5years of experience I am very much interested to work and relocate from my country to your country.in your country.If there is any job as per my qualifications and experience then pls reply me.

Yours Faithfully,
Mohammad Wasiur Rahman
[email protected]


----------



## rotarise

Hi everyone how are you newbies feeling?! well im a newbie and im feeling cool glad to be here in españa and i am currently going to start school at the Universidat de Valencia . I live in Castellon de la plana. I wish the best for everyone like me who moved here from another country its alike to where i came from (miami) lots of beautiful scenery. Wow Sue HElllooo how are youUUuuU? you are very good looking and your a moderator . Thats HOtt!if you were here in castellon i´d invite you to some delicious tapas and a cafe and we could conversate and get to know each other. k byez everyone


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Sara79 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I moved to Bilbao in March 2009 and I'm here on an exchange program through my company in Trinidad. So I'll be here for 2 yrs total.
> 
> I have lots of questions wrt taxes!!! Argh!!!
> 
> Additionally, right now I live in Greater Bilbao, in the suburbs on the coast. It's gorgeous! However I have had some challenges there. Mainly I feel isolated and lonely in a quiet town. So I'm looking to move to the city of Bilbao! Whoo Hoo!!! Which is much more lively and full of activity and lots of architectural beauty!!! So if anyone has any advice on the best areas in Bilbao clue me in! Thanks!
> 
> Okay, all the best for know and can't wait to share with you!
> 
> Sara


Hi Sara,
I know Bilbao quite well as my inlaws live there. I agree, it's a great city and there's definitely a lot going on there in terms of music, art, new building... Can't really give you any suggestions as to THE places to go as I'm not into that myself. 
Anyway, hope you enjoy life in your new city


----------



## Draughtsman

hi, just saying hello.

Not currently in spain but hoping to buy somewhere over there in future.
Already posted a question on the forum and got some really informative answers back.
I really fancy northern spain, Galicia, as the climate and countryside seem my kind of thing, but we'll see.

Look forward to hearing your advice in the future

all the best

steve


----------



## Chica

Draughtsman said:


> hi, just saying hello.
> 
> Not currently in spain but hoping to buy somewhere over there in future.
> Already posted a question on the forum and got some really informative answers back.
> I really fancy northern spain, Galicia, as the climate and countryside seem my kind of thing, but we'll see.
> 
> Look forward to hearing your advice in the future
> 
> all the best
> 
> steve


Hi steve,
:welcome:to the forum.
We have been quite tempted to move up north recently. I'm sure you will love it.

maggie


----------



## Suenneil

Draughtsman said:


> hi, just saying hello.
> 
> Not currently in spain but hoping to buy somewhere over there in future.
> Already posted a question on the forum and got some really informative answers back.
> I really fancy northern spain, Galicia, as the climate and countryside seem my kind of thing, but we'll see.
> 
> Look forward to hearing your advice in the future
> 
> all the best
> 
> steve


Welcome Steve ... look forward to hearing more from you soon ...... and we will always do our best to help! 

Sue :ranger:


----------



## lagdm

*Non EU, married to UK ctizen*

I don't know if this is the right place to ask, but any info will help.
I'm mexican, my husband is Scotish, my dauther was born in Mexico but has a UK passport. We got married in Venezuela 22 year ago and we have been living in Venezuela all this time. We are planning to leave Venezuela en the near future and settle in Spain. I have been reading posts in this forum about getting the residency in Spain for UK citicens, but I didn't find anything similar to my case. Does any of you have information that can help me. Thanks!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

*residency non eu*



lagdm said:


> I don't know if this is the right place to ask, but any info will help.
> I'm mexican, my husband is Scotish, my dauther was born in Mexico but has a UK passport. We got married in Venezuela 22 year ago and we have been living in Venezuela all this time. We are planning to leave Venezuela en the near future and settle in Spain. I have been reading posts in this forum about getting the residency in Spain for UK citicens, but I didn't find anything similar to my case. Does any of you have information that can help me. Thanks!


Hi there!
What an adventurous life!
I have some young Venezuelan students (mid twenties) and they're very happily settled here in Spain.
I don't have the answer to your question, but as you can speak Spanish try looking at this link to the *ministerio de interior*
.: Ministerio del Interior (España) - Extranjeros :.
Where it says "extranjeros" you have lots of options to choose from. The info has got to be there somewhere. You're probably better to start a new thread as this thread is really for introducing yourself to the forum and people in the know might not see your question.


----------



## specialk

hello everyone! i´m not so new to spain (4 months now) but i´m new to the forum. if anyone here´s from the el escorial area, message me! i haven´t made a lot of friends yet but i like meeting new people, especially those who speak english.  listening to spanish the whole day is good for learning but it does make my head hurt after a while...


----------



## jojo

specialk said:


> hello everyone! i´m not so new to spain (4 months now) but i´m new to the forum. if anyone here´s from the el escorial area, message me! i haven´t made a lot of friends yet but i like meeting new people, especially those who speak english.  listening to spanish the whole day is good for learning but it does make my head hurt after a while...



Hi Special K and welcome to the forum. I'm not even sure where your area is, I dont think you're near me tho!! Hope you are finding it good here in Spain and enjoying it. What are your circumstances.. Married? kids? working? retired? commuting? taking it easy? renting? buying? renovating? sorry, I'm nosy, but its nice to build up a picture!! 


Jo xxx


----------



## specialk

jojo said:


> Hi Special K and welcome to the forum. I'm not even sure where your area is, I dont think you're near me tho!! Hope you are finding it good here in Spain and enjoying it. What are your circumstances.. Married? kids? working? retired? commuting? taking it easy? renting? buying? renovating? sorry, I'm nosy, but its nice to build up a picture!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


el escorial is an hour away from madrid.  i´m engaged but not working yet and i don´t know how to drive so i´m practically living in seclusion.


----------



## jojo

specialk said:


> el escorial is an hour away from madrid.  i´m engaged but not working yet and i don´t know how to drive so i´m practically living in seclusion.


I've found it on google earth, just north of Madrid!! Altho I dont like driving much and have recently pranged it, I'm not sure I'd cope without the car!!?? 


Jo xxx


----------



## RollyPolly

*Hello everyone*

Hi, 


I'm from the States, I moved to Spain a few months ago with my hubby and I'm trying to get used to living in the rural life. We're living about 20 minutes outside of Tortosa (in Tarragona). The area is really beautiful, but I'm starting to think I prefer pollution, noise and crime to the clean air and extreme relaxation. I'd like to move to Tarragona or Barcelona - hopefully the hubby will go for it… If any of you have had a similar experience I'd love to hear from you. 


I look forward to meeting people here! 


besos


----------



## Suenneil

RollyPolly said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I'm from the States, I moved to Spain a few months ago with my hubby and I'm trying to get used to living in the rural life. We're living about 20 minutes outside of Tortosa (in Tarragona). The area is really beautiful, but I'm starting to think I prefer pollution, noise and crime to the clean air and extreme relaxation. I'd like to move to Tarragona or Barcelona - hopefully the hubby will go for it… If any of you have had a similar experience I'd love to hear from you.
> 
> 
> I look forward to meeting people here!
> 
> 
> besos


Hi Rollypolly ... welcome 

Sorry to hear that arent yet settled in your new area of Spain  Im assuming you didnt live in the Countryside in the USA ? Is it the quiet you dont like ? or the fact you havent made any friends as yet ? Often no matter where we live it can feel more isolating when we are without our usual support network of family and friends ..... a couple of months is a relatively short period of time - maybe you could consider giving it a few more months just to see if anything changes 

We are always here to natter to if you need the company!

Sue :ranger:


----------



## Chica

Hiya RollyPolly and welcome to the forum.

I think it takes a time to find the right place. Some people that start on the coast move inland and vica versa. Can I assume you are renting? In that case I would give it a little longer and if you decide you really don't like it, it's no hardship to move. Have a good look around and sort out the possibles in the meantime?

I don't know that area so I can't suggest anywhere lively.

Anyway, I hope you settle eventually.

Chica.


----------



## Guest

RollyPolly said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I'm from the States, I moved to Spain a few months ago with my hubby and I'm trying to get used to living in the rural life. We're living about 20 minutes outside of Tortosa (in Tarragona). The area is really beautiful, but I'm starting to think I prefer pollution, noise and crime to the clean air and extreme relaxation. I'd like to move to Tarragona or Barcelona - hopefully the hubby will go for it… If any of you have had a similar experience I'd love to hear from you.
> 
> 
> I look forward to meeting people here!
> 
> 
> besos


Hi and welcome. It does take a bit of adjusting to but you need to give it a chance. It all depends on what your looking for really. We live in a rural area which is fairly near a touristy area so we get the choice. We mainly end up having partys and BBQ´s. Your friends make a huge difference so if you have not yet met people you can connect with you will feel isolated. You are fairly near Barcelona so you can always get a "fix" of exhaust fumes by visiting there for a weekend.


----------



## nixie

Hi everyone!

Not in Spain yet, expect to be moving middle of next year. My partners parents live in Rincon dela Victoria, so we are thinking Torrox or the surrounding villages. Just wanted to say hi


----------



## Chica

nixie said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Not in Spain yet, expect to be moving middle of next year. My partners parents live in Rincon dela Victoria, so we are thinking Torrox or the surrounding villages. Just wanted to say hi


Hiya nixie and welcome to the forum

I'm ashamed to say that although I have driven past Rincon many times on the way to the airport, I have never taken a peek!! You must be feeling excited!

chica.x


----------



## nixie

Thank you!

I really am, my son is gonna go into a state school and is even more excited than us ha ha

Its a little out of our price range, so gonna stick to the cheaper villages. If anyone has any advice on getting kids into a state school it would be appreciated x


----------



## Hombre

Hi all !
Been watching and "listening" you lot for a while and I like what I see. Looking forward to contributing to the forum.
Hombre


----------



## jojo

Hombre said:


> Hi all !
> Been watching and "listening" you lot for a while and I like what I see. Looking forward to contributing to the forum.
> Hombre


Looking forward to you joining us!!!!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Hombre said:


> Hi all !
> Been watching and "listening" you lot for a while and I like what I see. Looking forward to contributing to the forum.
> Hombre


Hi!
Is that *hombre *as in 
¡Hombre! Fancy seeing you here! Or ¡Hombre! I can't believe what you're saying!etc
Or is it *Hombre* as matter of fact labelling??


----------



## Hombre

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi!
> Is that *hombre *as in
> ¡Hombre! Fancy seeing you here! Or ¡Hombre! I can't believe what you're saying!etc
> Or is it *Hombre* as matter of fact labelling??


Just "Hombre"


----------



## Tallulah

Hombre said:


> Just "Hombre"


And you're not a "Friends" fan either? Anyway, Hombre  welcome to the Forum here! 

Tallulah.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Hombre said:


> Just "Hombre"


Ok Hombre
Have fun on the forum.


----------



## Hombre

Pesky Wesky said:


> Ok Hombre
> Have fun on the forum.


Thanks for making me welcome Pesky Wesky...looking forward to making some contribution..however small.


----------



## Guest

Hombre said:


> Hi all !
> Been watching and "listening" you lot for a while and I like what I see. Looking forward to contributing to the forum.
> Hombre


Hi Hombre and welcome to the forum. Hope you enjoy being here and being part of the gang. They are all pretty good and don´t bite (well not too hard) so enjoy


----------



## Chica

Hi Hombre and and welcome to the forum. I love that word "hombre"...such a spanish word when rrrolling the r, if you get my drift!

Look forward to your posts.


----------



## Tallulah

Chica said:


> Hi Hombre and and welcome to the forum. I love that word "hombre"...such a spanish word when rrrolling the r, if you get my drift!
> 
> Look forward to your posts.


Needs to be said in a suitably gravelly voice as well, a bit Clint Eastwood-y!!


----------



## Chica

Tallulah said:


> Needs to be said in a suitably gravelly voice as well, a bit Clint Eastwood-y!!


Yes...it can be said with a lot of feeling, or not, as the case may be


----------



## richie rich

hey all,....Just a remiinder that I'll be in Madrid from the 9th to the 12th of October so it would be good to be able to put some names to faces if anyone has the inclination or available time.
Would really like to catch up with Jojo's hubby so we can bang on about stupidly over priced hi fi gear, or better yet, someone who is a TEFL teacher there so I can find out about other things like student attitudes, puntuality, class sizes, how 'involved' teachers become in their students' lives. all that sort of thing.
Hoping to catch up.
cheers
Rich


----------



## Pesky Wesky

richie rich said:


> hey all,....Just a remiinder that I'll be in Madrid from the 9th to the 12th of October so it would be good to be able to put some names to faces if anyone has the inclination or available time.
> Would really like to catch up with Jojo's hubby so we can bang on about stupidly over priced hi fi gear, or better yet, someone who is a TEFL teacher there so I can find out about other things like student attitudes, puntuality, class sizes, how 'involved' teachers become in their students' lives. all that sort of thing.
> Hoping to catch up.
> cheers
> Rich


Should be around, but don't know. It's a long weekend here ie Monday's a holiday - Día de la Hispanidad i think it is, the day Cris. Colon (Colombus) "discovered" America


----------



## jojo

richie rich said:


> Would really like to catch up with Jojo's hubby so we can bang on about stupidly over priced hi fi gear,
> Rich


Madrid is a million miles away and he's in the UK most of the time, however, if you can fine tune your dates and can move down south a bit... I'm sure he'll enjoy banging on and on and on and on and on..... about hifi!!!!! (yawn)!!!!!!!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## Joppa

Hi!

I'm Joppa (named after the Biblical city, the present-day Jaffa near Tel Aviv). Male, married, parent and grandparent, live on Lancashire coast and fairly frequent visitor to Spain. While I have no plan to move to Spain at the moment, as they say, never say never! My interests are wide - immigration and nationality matters, finance (used to work in the City years ago), IT, sports, languages, history, spirituality, culture.


----------



## Suenneil

Joppa said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm Joppa (named after the Biblical city, the present-day Jaffa near Tel Aviv). Male, married, parent and grandparent, live on Lancashire coast and fairly frequent visitor to Spain. While I have no plan to move to Spain at the moment, as they say, never say never! My interests are wide - immigration and nationality matters, finance (used to work in the City years ago), IT, sports, languages, history, spirituality, culture.


Oh sorry Joppa you are far too intelligent, well read and interesting to be on here!

 Lovely to meet you.

Sue lane:


----------



## Hombre

Pesky Wesky said:


> Should be around, but don't know. It's a long weekend here ie Monday's a holiday - Día de la Hispanidad i think it is, the day Cris. Colon (Colombus) "discovered" America


H'mmm not one of his greatest achievements methinks !


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Hombre said:


> H'mmm not one of his greatest achievements methinks !


Don't think the South Americans were too happy about it either


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Joppa said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm Joppa (named after the Biblical city, the present-day Jaffa near Tel Aviv). Male, married, parent and grandparent, live on Lancashire coast and fairly frequent visitor to Spain. While I have no plan to move to Spain at the moment, as they say, never say never! My interests are wide - immigration and nationality matters, finance (used to work in the City years ago), IT, sports, languages, history, spirituality, culture.


Hi Joppa,
I've seen quite a few of your posts. Thanks for your input!


----------



## richie rich

no worries,...easiest just to play it by ear, but if you're around would love the chance to catch up for a chat. Thanks PW


----------



## JBODEN

Hombre said:


> H'mmm not one of his greatest achievements methinks !


Myth: Chris C didn't discover America. CC discovered some islands off the coast of America.


----------



## lagdm

JBODEN said:


> Myth: Chris C didn't discover America. CC discovered some islands off the coast of America.


Hi JBODEN! Along his four trips Colon went not only to the islands, but to Central and South America, exploring the mainland in Venezuela, Honduras, Nicaragua, Costa Rica and Panama. However, he never realized that all these “islands” were not all of them islands and not part of “India” but a new continent. Only after the publication of Americo Vespicci’s diaries and when Colon was already death, the first map with the name of the new continent was published. (I don’t understand why are you talking about this subject now, Día de la Hispanidad is October the 12th,  )


----------



## Pesky Wesky

lagdm said:


> (I don’t understand why are you talking about this subject now, Día de la Hispanidad is October the 12th,  )


Read post number 70!
It's a long thread and it's a good idea to read all the way through them if yu can because most of them go seriously off topic!!
:focus:


----------



## Suenneil

Pesky Wesky said:


> Read post number 70!
> It's a long thread and it's a good idea to read all the way through them if yu can because
> 
> 
> 
> most of them go seriously off topic!
> 
> 
> 
> !
> :focus:
Click to expand...

 it happens, on here particularly .. given that its the "introduce yourself to the gang" thread!

We all catch up in the end x lane:


----------



## JBODEN

lagdm said:


> Hi JBODEN! Along his four trips Colon went not only to the islands, but to Central and South America, exploring the mainland in Venezuela, Honduras, Nicaragua, Costa Rica and Panama. However, he never realized that all these “islands” were not all of them islands and not part of “India” but a new continent. Only after the publication of Americo Vespicci’s diaries and when Colon was already death, the first map with the name of the new continent was published. (I don’t understand why are you talking about this subject now, Día de la Hispanidad is October the 12th,  )


Some sources have it that CC landed on the coast of South America on his 3rd voyage whilst others maintain that it was on the 4th. I read somewhere that on the 2nd voyage CC sent out a ship (captained by his brother) to discover further lands and it was they that landed on the mainland first. 

There is another theory that CC actually sailed in 1485, 7 years earlier than originally thought. This theory is used to explain the existence of a map (Piri Reis Map) showing the coast of S. America and, _what is more baffling_, a precise delineation of part of the land mass of Antarctica!

PS. Re Dia de la Hispanidad - I was replying to an earlier post (see page 8)


----------



## richie rich

thanks for pointing that out soooo succinctly PW, I have to put my hand up as one of the guilty parties ))


----------



## martinn12005

Hi, Newbie here


----------



## Tallulah

martinn12005 said:


> Hi, Newbie here


Hi Martin! And....:welcome: to the forum. 

Tallulah.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

martinn12005 said:


> Hi, Newbie here


Hello,
welcome to the forum.
Have you been in Alicante long?


----------



## martinn12005

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hello,
> welcome to the forum.
> Have you been in Alicante long?


Since 1988. Moved with my parents when I was 4


----------



## jojo

martinn12005 said:


> Since 1988. Moved with my parents when I was 4



So you're spanish thru and thru!!! Welcome to the forum, nice to have you with us

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky

martinn12005 said:


> Since 1988. Moved with my parents when I was 4


It'll be interesting for us to have your viewpoint on a lot of things  - schools for example, Brit bars, language etc, etc. Have you kept up your contact with the UK? 

PS Don't want to be nosey, you don't have answer if you don't want to:tongue1:


----------



## jojo

Pesky Wesky said:


> PS Don't want to be nosey, you don't have answer if you don't want to:tongue1:


yes he does !!!! LOL, I WANNA KNOW!! Seriously, I find the children of expats really interesting. Do they feel they are a mixture of both nationalities and feel at home in either place, or do they feel out of place in both???

Jo xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky

jojo said:


> yes he does !!!! LOL, I WANNA KNOW!! Seriously I find the children of expats really interesting, do they feel they are a mixture of both nationalities and feel at home in either place, or do they feel out of place in both???
> 
> Jo xx


Well, so do I of course! I was just being a little more subtle (or underhand depending on how you look at it!)


----------



## martinn12005

Pesky Wesky said:


> It'll be interesting for us to have your viewpoint on a lot of things  - schools for example, Brit bars, language etc, etc. Have you kept up your contact with the UK?
> 
> PS Don't want to be nosey, you don't have answer if you don't want to:tongue1:


The schools used to be terrible. I´m not sure how good they are these days.
We used to spend more time creating costumes for the upcoming fiestas then we did school work.
My spelling is terrible having grown up here. I often mix up several similar words in both languages. 
We left Spain for 4 years and went to New Zealand (got a proper education) then came straight back due to the damp climate giving my old man health problems.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

martinn12005 said:


> The schools used to be terrible. I´m not sure how good they are these days.
> We used to spend more time creating costumes for the upcoming fiestas then we did school work.
> My spelling is terrible having grown up here. I often mix up several similar words in both languages.
> We left Spain for 4 years and went to New Zealand (got a proper education) then came straight back due to the damp climate giving my old man health problems.


Mixing up the languages is a common problem, but don't get me started on spelling! (Jojo and Tallulah know what i'm talking about!)

I'm sure the climate is good for most people, except I'm in Madrid and it's sOOOOO dry!


----------



## Tallulah

Pesky Wesky said:


> Mixing up the languages is a common problem, but don't get me started on spelling! (Jojo and Tallulah know what i'm talking about!)
> 
> I'm sure the climate is good for most people, except I'm in Madrid and it's sOOOOO dry!


Yeah, never again...time to spread the love and move on. Anyhoo Martin, don't worry about the spelling - and don't be too hard on growing up here either. Could be worse. Looking forward to your contributions.


----------



## jojo

martinn12005 said:


> The schools used to be terrible. I´m not sure how good they are these days.
> We used to spend more time creating costumes for the upcoming fiestas then we did school work.
> My spelling is terrible having grown up here. I often mix up several similar words in both languages.
> We left Spain for 4 years and went to New Zealand (got a proper education) then came straight back due to the damp climate giving my old man health problems.



I think spelling is a common problem for bilingual kids. My daughters got a friend whos lived in Spain since she was 6 and her english spelling is appalling, her parents obviously have maintained her spoken english within the house, but her spelling fell by the wayside somewhere along the line, eventho she reads english books and magazines

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky

This is a long introduction, like the opposite to "The Long Goodbye"


----------



## Senoritarita

Hi: Everyone have just found this site today. . I have lived here with my partner for 10 years and hope I can help in anyway.
Cheers Senoritarita


----------



## Suenneil

Senoritarita said:


> Hi: Everyone have just found this site today. . I have lived here with my partner for 10 years and hope I can help in anyway.
> Cheers Senoritarita


Hello and Welcome Senoritarita!  phew your user name was hard for me to get right! lol

Always nice to see new faces on here and look forward to your input.

Whereabouts are you living in Spain ?

Sue lane:


----------



## Senoritarita

Suenneil said:


> Hello and Welcome Senoritarita!  phew your user name was hard for me to get right! lol
> 
> Always nice to see new faces on here and look forward to your input.
> 
> Whereabouts are you living in Spain ?
> 
> Sue lane:


Hi Sue thanks for the welcome. I live in Santa Margarita in North Eastern Spain.


----------



## jojo

Senoritarita said:


> Hi: Everyone have just found this site today. . I have lived here with my partner for 10 years and hope I can help in anyway.
> Cheers Senoritarita



Nice to meet you! Your imput will be invaluable I'm sure 

Jo xxx


----------



## Senoritarita

Thanks for the welcome Jo. Looking forward to contributing, if I can.


----------



## Hombre

Senoritarita said:


> Hi Sue thanks for the welcome. I live in Santa Margarita in North Eastern Spain.


Senoritarita from Santa Margarita ??...are you having a laff ??
anyhow...welcome Rita...good bunch of people in here.


----------



## Estepona Phil

*Hi everyone*

Just found this forum, been here in Spain since 2006, arrived with nothing, now a partner in a small but growing web company, and if I've learned one thing, it's that you don't come here for security or to have the same day ever day! Still, no going back...


----------



## jojo

Estepona Phil said:


> Just found this forum, been here in Spain since 2006, arrived with nothing, now a partner in a small but growing web company, and if I've learned one thing, it's that you don't come here for security or to have the same day ever day! Still, no going back...



Hi Phil, you're right about that, sadly so many people come over and think its easy! But at least its not boring I guess! My co-mod on here, Sue lives in Estapona, which is where I'm assuming you live (theres a clue in the name!!!????)

Nice you've joined us!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Hombre

jojo said:


> Hi Phil, you're right about that, sadly so many people come over and think its easy! But at least its not boring I guess! My co-mod on here, Sue lives in Estapona, which is where I'm assuming you live (theres a clue in the name!!!????)
> 
> Nice you've joined us!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Jo Jo...you are so sharp !!...


----------



## jojo

Hombre said:


> Jo Jo...you are so sharp !!...


Oh yes, like a razor!!! Its the blonde hair you know!!!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil

Estepona Phil said:


> Just found this forum, been here in Spain since 2006, arrived with nothing, now a partner in a small but growing web company, and if I've learned one thing, it's that you don't come here for security or to have the same day ever day! Still, no going back...


Hiya Phil!

Im Estepona Sue!!! and you are right! we came here for a better work / life balance  it doesnt quite work out that way does it!

Nice to meet you and look forward to your contribution ... beware though Im a huge supporter and advocate of Estepona so I tend to go on a bit if given the chance!

Sue


----------



## Hombre

Estepona Phil said:


> Just found this forum, been here in Spain since 2006, arrived with nothing, now a partner in a small but growing web company, and if I've learned one thing, it's that you don't come here for security or to have the same day ever day! Still, no going back...


A warm welcome Phil


----------



## Richard Lavell

Sorry if I am interrupting at an inopportune time, but I am a new addition to this forum (and to all forums if I am honest), so I am not sure on what I am doing at the moment.

I am contemplating relocating to Majorca (preferably) having spent 3, week long holidays there over the past 12 months. I know that doesn’t mean living there or anywhere else in Spain is going to be the same, but the way of life is what is attracting me.

I have a young son and am married. Currently 33 and work as a financial advisor. Just wondering what sort of work I could be expected to get and how easy it is to get work giving the current global financial climate!

Really looking for some advice on where to start.


----------



## Suenneil

Richard Lavell said:


> Sorry if I am interrupting at an inopportune time, but I am a new addition to this forum (and to all forums if I am honest), so I am not sure on what I am doing at the moment.
> 
> I am contemplating relocating to Majorca (preferably) having spent 3, week long holidays there over the past 12 months. I know that doesn’t mean living there or anywhere else in Spain is going to be the same, but the way of life is what is attracting me.
> 
> I have a young son and am married. Currently 33 and work as a financial advisor. Just wondering what sort of work I could be expected to get and how easy it is to get work giving the current global financial climate!
> 
> Really looking for some advice on where to start.


Hi Richard and welcome 

You arent interupting lol !! its always nice to meet new people on here ....

You are right that a brilliant holiday in Spain rarely replicates itself into real life once you move over here!  Yes its beautiful, yes its hot and sunny most of the time, and yes we have the sand and the sea and the laid back atmosphere (most of the time anyway!) ... BUT we have to wash, iron, cook,clean, walk the dog, take kids to school, shop in the supermarket, work etc etc .... so its always good to keep that in mind 

Well, on the employment front thats a big issue at the moment unfortunately. And I can tell you from experience that the market you are in is one of the most difficult! My OH was a qualified Financial Advisor in the UK (Lloyd and RBS for 20 years) - and in the 5 years we have lived here he has found it practically impossible to find work in that field. And when he has found it ... its turned out to be, lets say, not quite legitimate! therefore he has left..

IFA / Mortage Brokers arent regulated here like they are in the UK! In terms of other employment the figures are high in Spain (just under 20% and rising) and the Islands are apparently harder hit than the mainland.

I hate sounding so negative  but I would rather be honest with you!!!

Now you have said hello on this page .... You could start your own thread if you want to ask more questions and get more feedback Richard ..... Im sure there will be plenty of people only too happy to help.

Best of luck
sue :ranger:


----------



## Richard Lavell

Suenneil said:


> Hi Richard and welcome
> 
> You arent interupting lol !! its always nice to meet new people on here ....
> 
> You are right that a brilliant holiday in Spain rarely replicates itself into real life once you move over here!  Yes its beautiful, yes its hot and sunny most of the time, and yes we have the sand and the sea and the laid back atmosphere (most of the time anyway!) ... BUT we have to wash, iron, cook,clean, walk the dog, take kids to school, shop in the supermarket, work etc etc .... so its always good to keep that in mind
> 
> Well, on the employment front thats a big issue at the moment unfortunately. And I can tell you from experience that the market you are in is one of the most difficult! My OH was a qualified Financial Advisor in the UK (Lloyd and RBS for 20 years) - and in the 5 years we have lived here he has found it practically impossible to find work in that field. And when he has found it ... its turned out to be, lets say, not quite legitimate! therefore he has left..
> 
> IFA / Mortage Brokers arent regulated here like they are in the UK! In terms of other employment the figures are high in Spain (just under 20% and rising) and the Islands are apparently harder hit than the mainland.
> 
> I hate sounding so negative  but I would rather be honest with you!!!
> 
> Now you have said hello on this page .... You could start your own thread if you want to ask more questions and get more feedback Richard ..... Im sure there will be plenty of people only too happy to help.
> 
> Best of luck
> sue :ranger:


Thank you for that info Sue, I will take it on board. I am aware of the tough conditions. I will take your advice and start up a new thread.

Thanks again.


----------



## betty

*Ad*



maggieh said:


> Hello everyone
> I have just joined this forum today and haven’t quite got the hang of it, so apologises if I have butted in on anyone else’s conversation.
> 
> My husband and I are serious about retiring to Spain and would appreciate any help or advice you can give. Few of my concerns are, can we have our state pension transferred to Spain, what’s the health care system like and is it expensive? Is the cost of living less expensive than in England UK? We don’t want to live too near the busy tourist spots but more semi rural-but near enough in case of any health emergencies.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Maggie


First rent, where ever possible.
Get to know the area´s and what they have to offer, for example EL Burgo is a place that you certainly need a car (situated nearest large town Ronda, Malaga province), there are doctors on call 24 hours a day 7 days a week in El Burgo. Speaking Spanish where ever you go is a must, paying for translation when you live out of the large towns can be expensive and there is allot of paperwork to be completed, although it is not difficult when you read and speak Spanish.
El Burgo - The village people support their own ambulance with community cover 24/7, not all villages have this privilege (fact). The people are friendly enough and will help you in any way. If they are not able to help they will always call an English person in to help you out. There are buses that do not cost the earth and they do in general go to Ronda, Malaga or adjoining stops for other coastal destinations.
Get a feel for places, to find a place to rent it would be cheaper away from the coast, most coastal places are double, but if you do not drive then you will find life abit of a strain. The scenery and surrounding areas of El Burgo house the best views I have ever seen and if you have your pension this is where I would suggest you try first. Lets us know what you decide! Big plus they have proper summers here "great."

betty


----------



## darrenandlynne

Hello folks

Darren here. Thanks for your replies on my thread 'diabetes'. it certainly set my mind at rest and moved us another step closer. 

Anyway I was blundering round previously but now I have found this intro thread so here goes.

Darren and Lynne aspire to things sunny and laid back. We are well aware of the current situ which is the reason we will only make the move when we do not have to work - hopefully 2-3 years.

We have done brava, blanca, and del sol at varying times of year but prefer by far the middle of the costa blanca between Alicante and Torre. (words of wisdom welcome from all and we will heed or ignore to suit our mood)

Looking forward to becoming part of the gang from afar, tho the friendly banter makes it seem we are already settled in

We can't wait to do the NIE thing early next year to be one step nearer

Darren & Lynne


----------



## Tallulah

darrenandlynne said:


> Hello folks
> 
> Darren here. Thanks for your replies on my thread 'diabetes'. it certainly set my mind at rest and moved us another step closer.
> 
> Anyway I was blundering round previously but now I have found this intro thread so here goes.
> 
> Darren and Lynne aspire to things sunny and laid back. We are well aware of the current situ which is the reason we will only make the move when we do not have to work - hopefully 2-3 years.
> 
> We have done brava, blanca, and del sol at varying times of year but prefer by far the middle of the costa blanca between Alicante and Torre. (words of wisdom welcome from all and we will heed or ignore to suit our mood)
> 
> Looking forward to becoming part of the gang from afar, tho the friendly banter makes it seem we are already settled in
> 
> We can't wait to do the NIE thing early next year to be one step nearer
> 
> Darren & Lynne



Hi Darren & Lynne! Hopefully things will be a little easier in a few years...but as you say, by then you won't have to work so really the only juggle is the exchange rate if you're coming out on UK pensions.:juggle: Sorry, down south isn't where I am (I'm oop North in Galicia), but there's plenty of folks on here who are - especially I think in the areas you've mentioned on your post here.

Anyway, welcome!

Tallulah.x


----------



## darrenandlynne

Tallulah said:


> Hi Darren & Lynne! Hopefully things will be a little easier in a few years...but as you say, by then you won't have to work so really the only juggle is the exchange rate if you're coming out on UK pensions.:juggle: Sorry, down south isn't where I am (I'm oop North in Galicia), but there's plenty of folks on here who are - especially I think in the areas you've mentioned on your post here.
> 
> Anyway, welcome!
> 
> Tallulah.x


Thanks Tallulah

We are coming from ooop north (north Lincs ) in the UK and looking forward to middle Spain. Early retirement, so hope the exchange rate is better than now to make it go that little bit further.

Darren


----------



## Hombre

darrenandlynne said:


> Thanks Tallulah
> 
> We are coming from ooop north (north Lincs ) in the UK and looking forward to middle Spain. Early retirement, so hope the exchange rate is better than now to make it go that little bit further.
> 
> Darren


Hi DarrenandLynne
We are from North Lincs. We retired here 7 years ago and have never regretted it for one minute. Everything you have heard so far is true. If we can add to it then don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## darrenandlynne

Thanks Hombre, we will be in touch when we have anything further to ask

Darren


----------



## CanadianSpanish

*Bilbao area!*

 Hi Sarah,

My name is Marta. Joined recently this expat forum. Living presently in Bilbao after spending half of my life in Canada. I am looking forward to meeting English speaking people for a good chat and a cup of coffee. Are you still in Bilbao area? Let me know. Marta 










Sara79 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I moved to Bilbao in March 2009 and I'm here on an exchange program through my company in Trinidad. So I'll be here for 2 yrs total.
> 
> I have lots of questions wrt taxes!!! Argh!!!
> 
> Additionally, right now I live in Greater Bilbao, in the suburbs on the coast. It's gorgeous! However I have had some challenges there. Mainly I feel isolated and lonely in a quiet town. So I'm looking to move to the city of Bilbao! Whoo Hoo!!! Which is much more lively and full of activity and lots of architectural beauty!!! So if anyone has any advice on the best areas in Bilbao clue me in! Thanks!
> 
> Okay, all the best for know and can't wait to share with you!
> 
> Sara


----------



## steven1975

*Hello from a newbie*

Hi

We are looking to relocate to Spain (costa del sol area) in a few months from Newcastle upon Tyne.

When I say we I mean - Me (steven), my wife (nicola) our 2 kids (alfie - 4 and millie - 2) and our 2 dogs (billie and lewi)

I have been browsing the forums for a couple of weeks now and seem to have picked up the information that I need but there are a couple of things I am still unsure about.

We have decided to send the kids to an international school, what costs are involved, I have heard 2,000 euros per term is that about the normal rates and are the schools easy enough to get in to?

I have more questions but will keep them til later.

Thanks

Steven

PS We will be looking for a 3/4 bed villa around the costa's close to a good school, if anybody knows of anything...


----------



## jojo

simplydigital said:


> Hi
> 
> We are looking to relocate to Spain (costa del sol area) in a few months from Newcastle upon Tyne.
> 
> When I say we I mean - Me (steven), my wife (nicola) our 2 kids (alfie - 4 and millie - 2) and our 2 dogs (billie and lewi)
> 
> I have been browsing the forums for a couple of weeks now and seem to have picked up the information that I need but there are a couple of things I am still unsure about.
> 
> We have decided to send the kids to an international school, what costs are involved, I have heard 2,000 euros per term is that about the normal rates and are the schools easy enough to get in to?
> 
> I have more questions but will keep them til later.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Steven
> 
> PS We will be looking for a 3/4 bed villa around the costa's close to a good school, if anybody knows of anything...



HIya, Welcome to the forum, International schools are about that price per child per term, altho it varies from school to school and age to age. At our school, primary (up to 11) is 1700€ and secondary is 2300€ and then of course there are the extras, uniform, pe kit, books, stationary, trips..... 

However, if you're planning on staying here, it may well be worth looking at Spanish state schools, young kids pick the language up really quickly and easily and you'll find they'll be lots of other English speaking kids in the school! You dont legally have to send children to school until they are 6 in Spain, but I guess you'll want to!!?

The other thing is that the Costa del Sol is a big place so you need to be more specific about where you're gonna be... if you know yet of course!!

Anyway, feel free to ask any questions, we're a helpful lot in the main!!!!!!:eyebrows:

Jo xxx


----------



## steven1975

jojo

Thanks for the quick reply.

We are looking around around marbella (although probably outside due to the high rental prices)

The reason for the international school is that we may return back to the UK in 5 years (due to work commitments) so would like to have the kids in the GCSE system.

Is it reasonably easy to get places in international schools?

Steven


----------



## jojo

simplydigital said:


> jojo
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> We are looking around around marbella (although probably outside due to the high rental prices)
> 
> The reason for the international school is that we may return back to the UK in 5 years (due to work commitments) so would like to have the kids in the GCSE system.
> 
> Is it reasonably easy to get places in international schools?
> 
> Steven


Ooooohh yes!!!! Cos of the recession, depression, exchange rate, mass exodus of brits, not many schools are running at full capacity. What you need to do is google international schools in your desired area, have a look at their websites to get a feel for what they're about and then narrow it down and arrange to visit! I always made sure I viewed the schools when the pupils would be there. I think how the kids are and how they behave and watching them in lessons gives a good insight as to what the school is actually like! Just cos you're paying doesnt mean its gonna be good!

Jo xxx


----------



## steven1975

Jo

Thanks for the welcome and the info, I have loads of other questions but will move to the main forum.

Steven


----------



## Pesky Wesky

simplydigital said:


> Hi
> 
> We are looking to relocate to Spain (costa del sol area) in a few months from Newcastle upon Tyne.
> 
> When I say we I mean - Me (steven), my wife (nicola) our 2 kids (alfie - 4 and millie - 2) and our 2 dogs (billie and lewi)
> 
> I have been browsing the forums for a couple of weeks now and seem to have picked up the information that I need but there are a couple of things I am still unsure about.
> 
> We have decided to send the kids to an international school, what costs are involved, I have heard 2,000 euros per term is that about the normal rates and are the schools easy enough to get in to?
> 
> I have more questions but will keep them til later.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Steven
> 
> PS We will be looking for a 3/4 bed villa around the costa's close to a good school, if anybody knows of anything...


Hi,
Glad you're going to put the info on the forum to good use.
By the way, have you changed your name from steven to simplydigital????


----------



## jojo

Pesky Wesky said:


> By the way, have you changed your name from steven to simplydigital????


No he hasnt PW, but I think he's about to change it the other way round!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Expat_Family

*Hello to all ... New here, but not new in Spain ...*

Just registered, so we would like to say a first friendly "Hello" to you all! 
Currently we do live in El Campello, a small village near Alicante, but we are planning to move soon to Benalmadena, most probably to Benalmadena Pueblo (as our 5 year old son will go there to Costa Kinder Care.) 

Right now we are researching and planning all around the clock, as we want to move soon. Still looking to find a nice apartment there to rent, and to find someone who wants to move in our apartment in El Campello ... 
Not a "big" move from the Costa Blanca to the Costa del Sol, but a lot to organize 

Are there any forum members living in Benalmadena Pueblo/Costa or in Arroyo del Miel? Would be great to find new friends here


----------



## jojo

Expat_Family said:


> Just registered, so we would like to say a first friendly "Hello" to you all!
> Currently we do live in El Campello, a small village near Alicante, but we are planning to move soon to Benalmadena, most probably to Benalmadena Pueblo (as our 5 year old son will go there to Costa Kinder Care.)
> 
> Right now we are researching and planning all around the clock, as we want to move soon. Still looking to find a nice apartment there to rent, and to find someone who wants to move in our apartment in El Campello ...
> Not a "big" move from the Costa Blanca to the Costa del Sol, but a lot to organize
> 
> Are there any forum members living in Benalmadena Pueblo/Costa or in Arroyo del Miel? Would be great to find new friends here


Hello Expat family, welcome to the forum. I live about 20 mins drive from Benalmadena. The pueblo is very pretty and not quite as "commercial/touristy" as Mijas Pueblo a bit further up. I cant really help with apartment availability tho. I have some friends who live there and they have a little lad who's 4 or 5 who goes to a kinda care place, maybe the same one?? I may be able to put you in touch with them when you've settled??

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil

Hi Expatfamily and welcome! 

Any house move is stressful  so even though its still in the same Country Im sure you have lots to do and lots to organise!! good luck with that.

Im on the Costa del Sol but in Estepona which is approx 45 mins drive to Benalmadena ...... so cant drop in for coffee lol!!!

Good to see you on here and best of luck with the move.

Sue x lane:


----------



## leel

*mr l.*

Hi there, im after a bit of advice on relocating to the costa del sol..Im a qualified plumber,29 years old, hoping to live and work in spain.Im hoping to become self employed when im there and i was just wondering if there is much call for plumbers there?
Im hoping to move with my fiance next year,we have enough money to last us a while,but the sooner i can get working,the better..
If any body has any advice etc on this,please let me know.
Thanks for taking the time to read this.


----------



## Suenneil

leel said:


> Hi there, im after a bit of advice on relocating to the costa del sol..Im a qualified plumber,29 years old, hoping to live and work in spain.Im hoping to become self employed when im there and i was just wondering if there is much call for plumbers there?
> Im hoping to move with my fiance next year,we have enough money to last us a while,but the sooner i can get working,the better..
> If any body has any advice etc on this,please let me know.
> Thanks for taking the time to read this.


Hi Leel

Welcome to the forum  and thanks for introducing yourself.

It may be helpful for you if you start a thread on the main Spain forum for this, you are more likely to get more views and responses rather than leaving it on the introductions page.

Look forward to talking to you ..

Sue lane:


----------



## jojo

leel said:


> Hi there, im after a bit of advice on relocating to the costa del sol..Im a qualified plumber,29 years old, hoping to live and work in spain.Im hoping to become self employed when im there and i was just wondering if there is much call for plumbers there?
> Im hoping to move with my fiance next year,we have enough money to last us a while,but the sooner i can get working,the better..
> If any body has any advice etc on this,please let me know.
> Thanks for taking the time to read this.


Hi Leel,

The only advise I could give you is that there is huge unemployment in Spain 20% and rising, much, much higher than the UK. You may be able to scratch around and find the odd job here or there. You also need to bear in mind that the plumbing in Spain is a mystery to the most experienced plumber and is totally different to the UK system.

I'm sorry if that sounds harsh, but thats the reality. However, what you need to do is come over for a visit and see, you may be lucky and find something, but you need to see for yourself and do some fact finding... in any case, you'd get a holiday!!! But "times is hard"!!

Jo xxx


----------



## leel

jojo said:


> Hi Leel,
> 
> The only advise I could give you is that there is huge unemployment in Spain 20% and rising, much, much higher than the UK. You may be able to scratch around and find the odd job here or there. You also need to bear in mind that the plumbing in Spain is a mystery to the most experienced plumber and is totally different to the UK system.
> 
> I'm sorry if that sounds harsh, but thats the reality. However, what you need to do is come over for a visit and see, you may be lucky and find something, but you need to see for yourself and do some fact finding... in any case, you'd get a holiday!!! But "times is hard"!!
> 
> Jo xxx



Thanks for the advice....Im aware of the unemployment in Spain,unfortunately for me i had to return to the UK 3 years ago after living in Torremolinos for 2 years due to the lack of work etc,so i kind of know what to expect if i move there again. The only thing i can do is to give it a go..If i dont try it i will never know...I really appreciate the advice and you are right..Times are hard...I hope my determination will pay off..
Thanks again


----------



## leel

Suenneil said:


> Hi Leel
> 
> Welcome to the forum  and thanks for introducing yourself.
> 
> It may be helpful for you if you start a thread on the main Spain forum for this, you are more likely to get more views and responses rather than leaving it on the introductions page.
> 
> Look forward to talking to you ..
> 
> Sue lane:



Thank you for the advice,ive posted a new thread so im hoping ill get a few ideas etc.
Thanks again


----------



## Suenneil

leel said:


> Thank you for the advice,ive posted a new thread so im hoping ill get a few ideas etc.
> Thanks again


ha ha ha youve answered some of my questions here Leel to a reply I made on your other post!

... keep away from this one now and lets stick to your thread on the main page! it will save confusion! Sue


----------



## Expat_Family

Suenneil said:


> Hi Expatfamily and welcome!
> 
> Any house move is stressful  so even though its still in the same Country Im sure you have lots to do and lots to organise!! good luck with that.
> 
> Im on the Costa del Sol but in Estepona which is approx 45 mins drive to Benalmadena ...... so cant drop in for coffee lol!!!
> 
> Good to see you on here and best of luck with the move.
> 
> Sue x lane:



Thanks Sue!
Before we went here to El Campello we lived in Buenos Aires for a year (and before on the Balearic Islands). The move to Argentina was somehow easier, as we just went with some laguages on an airplane  Now we have a bit more to bring with us. 




jojo said:


> Hello Expat family, welcome to the forum. I live about 20 mins drive from Benalmadena. The pueblo is very pretty and not quite as "commercial/touristy" as Mijas Pueblo a bit further up. I cant really help with apartment availability tho. I have some friends who live there and they have a little lad who's 4 or 5 who goes to a kinda care place, maybe the same one?? I may be able to put you in touch with them when you've settled??
> 
> Jo xxx



Thanks Jo. That would be much appreciated! 
We don't know anybody yet in Benalmadena. We will write here in the forums about our progress. We don't know anybody yet in Benalmadena...


----------



## mbc

*Moving to Madrid for work*

Hi all - my name's Matt and I'm moving to Madrid in November 2009 for work (internet industry, going to be working for a website based in Madrid). Coming from the USA (Los Angeles, California) - any other So Cal natives on here?

Anyhow would definitely like to connect with other Madrid residents, I'm sure I'm going to have a million questions once I get in-country.

Thankfully all my papers are handled but my girlfriend and I are still trying to figure out how to get her over here (maybe on a student visa, maybe via a job, not quite sure). She's also a USA citizen but I'll save the begging for advice on Spanish bureaucracy for another post 

Drop me a message if you're in Madrid and want to meet up, I'm always game for meeting new friendly people. Take care!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

mbc said:


> Hi all - my name's Matt and I'm moving to Madrid in November 2009 for work (internet industry, going to be working for a website based in Madrid). Coming from the USA (Los Angeles, California) - any other So Cal natives on here?
> 
> Anyhow would definitely like to connect with other Madrid residents, I'm sure I'm going to have a million questions once I get in-country.
> 
> Thankfully all my papers are handled but my girlfriend and I are still trying to figure out how to get her over here (maybe on a student visa, maybe via a job, not quite sure). She's also a USA citizen but I'll save the begging for advice on Spanish bureaucracy for another post
> 
> Drop me a message if you're in Madrid and want to meet up, I'm always game for meeting new friendly people. Take care!


 
Hi and welcome to the forum!

I live near Madrid. There are only 2 or 3 of us on here. I think as well we're probably 90% from the UK, but don't let that put you off!

What a great opportunity to be coming to Madrid with a job, papers, and a girlfriend!! You're going to have a fantastic time.

Do you know Madrid or Spain? I'm guessing that if you come from California you have a least basic Spanish, is that right?

Here's some information to get you started on the paperwork trail, although I'm sure there's better stuff out there somewhere.

Look forward to reading your posts.


----------



## Suenneil

mbc said:


> Hi all - my name's Matt and I'm moving to Madrid in November 2009 for work (internet industry, going to be working for a website based in Madrid). Coming from the USA (Los Angeles, California) - any other So Cal natives on here?
> 
> Anyhow would definitely like to connect with other Madrid residents, I'm sure I'm going to have a million questions once I get in-country.
> 
> Thankfully all my papers are handled but my girlfriend and I are still trying to figure out how to get her over here (maybe on a student visa, maybe via a job, not quite sure). She's also a USA citizen but I'll save the begging for advice on Spanish bureaucracy for another post
> 
> Drop me a message if you're in Madrid and want to meet up, I'm always game for meeting new friendly people. Take care!


Welcome to the forum MBC 

An exciting time ahead! hope it all works out well for you both. Im on the South Coast so cant offer any specifics on Madrid .... but anything general about Spain I will do my best.

Take care
Sue :ranger:


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum!
> 
> I live near Madrid. There are only 2 or 3 of us on here. I think as well we're probably 90% from the UK, but don't let that put you off!
> 
> What a great opportunity to be coming to Madrid with a job, papers, and a girlfriend!! You're going to have a fantastic time.
> 
> Do you know Madrid or Spain? I'm guessing that if you come from California you have a least basic Spanish, is that right?
> 
> Here's some information to get you started on the paperwork trail, although I'm sure there's better stuff out there somewhere.
> 
> Look forward to reading your posts.


Sorry, I'm so efficient I forgot to post the link. Here it is

Spain Entry Requirements for USA citizens


----------



## lagdm

steven_matthews said:


> jojo
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> We are looking around around marbella (although probably outside due to the high rental prices)
> 
> The reason for the international school is that we may return back to the UK in 5 years (due to work commitments) so would like to have the kids in the GCSE system.
> 
> Is it reasonably easy to get places in international schools?
> 
> Steven


Hi Steven,
we are also looking arround Marbella, my husband is there now, coming back on the 14th. He will visit a couple of International schools and I will have soon more info about the area. In the meantime here is the page where I found Marbella's International Schools.

Marbella International Schools, Costa Del Sol Spain


----------



## Cazzy

We live about an hour Inland from malaga and our local doctor is excellant, and so is the Hospitat as far as we know. We have used A&E with my grandson and we couldn't fault them. We have also had friends who have been admitted and they were all happy with the standard of care!


----------



## two choices

Hi, just thought I'd introduce myself.

We've been in Spain since the end of June (we being my husband,Peter and myself) and will be in Badalona, just on the outskirts of Barcelona until the end of March.

We are living aboard our sailing boat and have made our way round the coast from La Coruna. Peter commutes back to the UK every 3 weeks for work and I'm then on the boat by myself for a couple of weeks till he returns. We've just arrived at Badalona and we're just finding our way around. I'm keen to meet new people but two things are getting in the way at the moment. 
1) My very poor spoken Spanish and non-existent Catalan and 2) the lack of other liveaboards in the marina.

I'm trying to get some Spanish tuition organised for the duration of our stay, any recommendations? Also, if there's anyone in the area with time to meet up for a coffee/glass of wine, just let me know! 

Lu


----------



## jojo

two choices said:


> Hi, just thought I'd introduce myself.
> 
> We've been in Spain since the end of June (we being my husband,Peter and myself) and will be in Badalona, just on the outskirts of Barcelona until the end of March.
> 
> We are living aboard our sailing boat and have made our way round the coast from La Coruna. Peter commutes back to the UK every 3 weeks for work and I'm then on the boat by myself for a couple of weeks till he returns. We've just arrived at Badalona and we're just finding our way around. I'm keen to meet new people but two things are getting in the way at the moment.
> 1) My very poor spoken Spanish and non-existent Catalan and 2) the lack of other liveaboards in the marina.
> 
> I'm trying to get some Spanish tuition organised for the duration of our stay, any recommendations? Also, if there's anyone in the area with time to meet up for a coffee/glass of wine, just let me know!
> 
> Lu


Hi Lu, nice of you to join us!! It sounds exciting sailing around the med!! I'm jealous, sounds like you've got your other half well trained too (mine goes back to the UK to work!!)

We have got at least one lady that I know of who lives in/near Barcelona (stiges ???) her post name is "Irishgirl". I hope she pops in and sees your post

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall

Simon Harris lives in Barcelona, teaches Spanish and Catalan and has written a book about CAtalonia - I am sure he can help.


----------



## Tallulah

two choices said:


> Hi, just thought I'd introduce myself.
> 
> We've been in Spain since the end of June (we being my husband,Peter and myself) and will be in Badalona, just on the outskirts of Barcelona until the end of March.
> 
> We are living aboard our sailing boat and have made our way round the coast from La Coruna. Peter commutes back to the UK every 3 weeks for work and I'm then on the boat by myself for a couple of weeks till he returns. We've just arrived at Badalona and we're just finding our way around. I'm keen to meet new people but two things are getting in the way at the moment.
> 1) My very poor spoken Spanish and non-existent Catalan and 2) the lack of other liveaboards in the marina.
> 
> I'm trying to get some Spanish tuition organised for the duration of our stay, any recommendations? Also, if there's anyone in the area with time to meet up for a coffee/glass of wine, just let me know!
> 
> Lu



Hi Lu and welcome! Aw - shame you only posted now - if you had been moored up in Coruna somewhere I would have come and met you for a coffee!! That's where we are...I love sailing - you may have found yourself with a stowaway!! Actually, we've friends who lived aboard a boat and came to Galicia 5 years ago - they sold their boat a couple of years ago, rented a small flat for a while and bought an old rundown house here with the proceeds which they have been doing up slowly but lovingly ever since....they've finally moved in now that it's "habitable" and threw a bloody good housewarming a couple of weekends ago!:spit: The guy who purchased their boat came as well - he's now in the midst of doing a 600nm sail now for further qualifications. 

Looking forward to your posts!

Tallulah.x


----------



## two choices

SteveHall said:


> Simon Harris lives in Barcelona, teaches Spanish and Catalan and has written a book about CAtalonia - I am sure he can help.


Thanks v much, Steve. How would I go about getting in contact with Simon?


----------



## two choices

Tallulah said:


> Hi Lu and welcome! Aw - shame you only posted now - if you had been moored up in Coruna somewhere I would have come and met you for a coffee!! That's where we are...I love sailing - you may have found yourself with a stowaway!! Actually, we've friends who lived aboard a boat and came to Galicia 5 years ago - they sold their boat a couple of years ago, rented a small flat for a while and bought an old rundown house here with the proceeds which they have been doing up slowly but lovingly ever since....they've finally moved in now that it's "habitable" and threw a bloody good housewarming a couple of weekends ago!:spit: The guy who purchased their boat came as well - he's now in the midst of doing a 600nm sail now for further qualifications.
> 
> Looking forward to your posts!
> 
> Tallulah.x


Yes, that is a shame to have missed you. We loved Galicia, I spent 3 weeks in Portosin while Peter was at work and explored a bit from there. I found the people to be incredibly friendly and loved the countryside & rias. When we finally turn the boat around & head back to the UK, whenever that may be! I want to spend more time getting to know Galicia.


----------



## SteveHall

I was going to suggest you PM @spainfootball and I am sure Simon will assist but you need 5 posts for that but if you search his posts I am sure you will find his contact details. 

Good luck in Barcelona - GREAT city. Will be there again soon.


----------



## two choices

Thanks, Steve, I'll do my best to get in touch with him. The sooner the better as I really need to improve my Spanish!


----------



## Irishgirl

*Hey there*



two choices said:


> Hi, just thought I'd introduce myself.
> 
> We've been in Spain since the end of June (we being my husband,Peter and myself) and will be in Badalona, just on the outskirts of Barcelona until the end of March.
> 
> We are living aboard our sailing boat and have made our way round the coast from La Coruna. Peter commutes back to the UK every 3 weeks for work and I'm then on the boat by myself for a couple of weeks till he returns. We've just arrived at Badalona and we're just finding our way around. I'm keen to meet new people but two things are getting in the way at the moment.
> 1) My very poor spoken Spanish and non-existent Catalan and 2) the lack of other liveaboards in the marina.
> 
> I'm trying to get some Spanish tuition organised for the duration of our stay, any recommendations? Also, if there's anyone in the area with time to meet up for a coffee/glass of wine, just let me know!
> 
> Lu


Hey,
How are you getting on? Im living in sitges about an hour from you. My hubby is also working away. I cant help you with places to learn spanish in your area but If you dont mind me asking why did you choose that area? 
Sitges has a great port, lots of expats and good schools to learn spanish and is so beautiful!!
Thats my advertising for Sitges done for today!! LOL. Hope your getting on ok so far


----------



## two choices

Irishgirl said:


> Hey,
> How are you getting on? Im living in sitges about an hour from you. My hubby is also working away. I cant help you with places to learn spanish in your area but If you dont mind me asking why did you choose that area?
> Sitges has a great port, lots of expats and good schools to learn spanish and is so beautiful!!
> Thats my advertising for Sitges done for today!! LOL. Hope your getting on ok so far


Hi there, Irishgirl. Sitges does sound lovely...maybe we should have put it on list when we were searching for a winter berth? 

It's a bit of a long story why we ended up in Badalona but, basically, we got a bit anxious about ending up with nowhere to go after fellow yachties gave dire warnings about needing to book early for winter. Port Vell marina in Barcelona city (our preferred option) said that they could put us on a waiting list but there was no guarantee of getting anything; the other two marinas didn't even reply so, when Badalona had a berth available we just booked it, even though we were hundreds of miles away at the time and weren't able to visit to check it out. Actually, I'm beginning to quite like the area and the transport links are very good. The downside is the lack of other people living aboard their boats so it's not quite so easy to meet people and I imagine it's going to be a bit lonely at times. 

I think I might be sorted out with Spanish lessons, so that will give me something more to do, and hopefully make it easier to communicate (at least in more than two word phrases and gestures!). 

Where in Ireland are you from? I spent 3 weeks in Arklow on a stopover back in June when we were on our way here, I loved it!


----------



## gulfcoast

*Newbie*

Hi Guys:

Not sure if I am on the right page but just found your website and looking for info like evrybody else.

Moved over from Florida on a one year contract and presently staying with family in the UK, which gets stale after a while.

Looking at possibly getting a long term rental in Spain???? as I travel Eastern and Western Europe and just need to be close to airport.

Thanks in advance for your ideas.

Gulfcoast


----------



## Suenneil

gulfcoast said:


> Hi Guys:
> 
> Not sure if I am on the right page but just found your website and looking for info like evrybody else.
> 
> Moved over from Florida on a one year contract and presently staying with family in the UK, which gets stale after a while.
> 
> Looking at possibly getting a long term rental in Spain???? as I travel Eastern and Western Europe and just need to be close to airport.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your ideas.
> 
> Gulfcoast


Hi Gulfcoast and welcome 

Good to see you on here ..... if you are looking for info specific to Spain then I would recommend you starting a new thread on the Spain forum page ..... you will definitely get more replies ans help from those of us living over there now,

Best of luck!
Sue lane:


----------



## gulfcoast

Suenneil said:


> Hi Gulfcoast and welcome
> 
> Good to see you on here ..... if you are looking for info specific to Spain then I would recommend you starting a new thread on the Spain forum page ..... you will definitely get more replies ans help from those of us living over there now,
> 
> Best of luck!
> Sue lane:


Thank you Sue, I will do that.


----------



## jimenato

Hello all - we have lived in Jimena de la Frontera in Cadiz province for three years having previously lived in Estepona for six years. I'm getting hacked off with getting ripped off and getting bad service from big companies - mostly telephone and internet companies so I have some questions and maybe suggestions. I'll try not to be too much of a grumpy old man, I love it here really....


----------



## Pesky Wesky

jimenato said:


> Hello all - we have lived in Jimena de la Frontera in Cadiz province for three years having previously lived in Estepona for six years. I'm getting hacked off with getting ripped off and getting bad service from big companies - mostly telephone and internet companies so I have some questions and maybe suggestions. I'll try not to be too much of a grumpy old man, I love it here really....


 Hi,
There's a lot of recent info about telephone and internet companies that you can find if you do a search.
I think we've got our fair share of grumpyoldmen on here so you'll be in good company!!
Enjoy the forum!


----------



## jojo

jimenato said:


> Hello all - we have lived in Jimena de la Frontera in Cadiz province for three years having previously lived in Estepona for six years. I'm getting hacked off with getting ripped off and getting bad service from big companies - mostly telephone and internet companies so I have some questions and maybe suggestions. I'll try not to be too much of a grumpy old man, I love it here really....


Heck, not another one LOL, you'll fit in well!!!!!! So far, we've found that smaller companies and Spanish companies are much better and cheaper for most things??! Our internet provider so far has been amazingly brilliant (we've had to have wifi cos of our location), but they only work in our area, so pointless mentioning it to you , but they're a small company who cant do enough for us!!

Jo xx


----------



## Aussie_Bloke

G'Day...
I'm coming back 
Stumbled across this wonderful and useful website.
I am planning on coming back to Madrid for 6 months in 2010 to study Spanish.

Mainly after educational and accommodation info.

See ya soon


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Aussie_Bloke said:


> G'Day...
> I'm coming back
> Stumbled across this wonderful and useful website.
> I am planning on coming back to Madrid for 6 months in 2010 to study Spanish.
> 
> Mainly after educational and accommodation info.
> 
> See ya soon


I've got a lot of American friends who think the expression "bloke" is hilarious so I've almost stopped using it and say man or guy! Nice to hear it again.
Glad you've found the site useful. There have been a couple of posts from Australians recently - about visas I think. You might want to do a search to find them.
Well, enjoy the forum


----------



## jojo

Aussie_Bloke said:


> G'Day...
> I'm coming back
> Stumbled across this wonderful and useful website.
> I am planning on coming back to Madrid for 6 months in 2010 to study Spanish.
> 
> Mainly after educational and accommodation info.
> 
> See ya soon



Nice to meet you, any questions... or indeed answers lol, fire away 
Jo xxx


----------



## German F

Hi Gang,

My wife and I are 32 years of age, both college educated, young parents of 4 beautiful girls ages 5, 3, and 15 month twins. My wife studied abroad in Spain for a semester back when she was working on her degree and loved it. We have been talking more and more about moving to Spain lately. My wife and I are both fluent in Spanish. We currently live in Southern California in USA. We're simply tired of the life here in the US and are ready for a change. What do you advise?
Also, I recently heard that Spain was offering financial assistance to young families looking to move to Spain. Is this true? And if so, where can I get more info.

Gracias,

German F


----------



## Stravinsky

German F said:


> Hi Gang,
> 
> My wife and I are 32 years of age, both college educated, young parents of 4 beautiful girls ages 5, 3, and 15 month twins. My wife studied abroad in Spain for a semester back when she was working on her degree and loved it. We have been talking more and more about moving to Spain lately. My wife and I are both fluent in Spanish. We currently live in Southern California in USA. We're simply tired of the life here in the US and are ready for a change. What do you advise?
> Also, I recently heard that Spain was offering financial assistance to young families looking to move to Spain. Is this true? And if so, where can I get more info.
> 
> Gracias,
> 
> German F


Hi there and Welcome
Just came back from California .... loved it! 

Well. you're asking a big question, and much depends on what your requirements are ... city or campo, costa's or inland.

Also, have you researched visas?
I dont think you'll find any help here for families to relocate. Theres an awful lot of people unemployed here, Spain is in crisis like much of Europe has been.

Ask some specific questions in the main forum and we'll try to help


----------



## briotone

As a newbie, joined some weeks ago, hello!!

I think it is relatively important to not keep making comparisons too much with the UK.

Yes, I did just that, some five years ago but learned that Spain is an entirely different country, with a different culture, where young kids stay up ´til midnight, in which I wished to immerse myself as much as possible, to try and get as much conformity as possible!

Try to at least get some conversational Spanish, grammar is unimportant, only in that it sometimes causes the Spanish to smile, when incorrect!!

Genuinely, being an ex. Londoner, the only thing I now miss is pie & mash!!

I love Spain, live in Costa Càlida, near the beautiful Mar Menor. Shangrila!!!


----------



## ricardoylucia

Just want to say hola. We came from the UK 6 years ago and live in a small village called, Sabariego, Nr. Alcaudete, Jaén Province. 

Neither of us wished to live anywhere on or near the costas; because having lived on or very near to beaches in Dorset for over 50 years, (especially - Sandbanks, Studland, Bournemouth and Highcliffe areas), the last thing we wanted to do, was to live near a beach. 

Never again - cannot stand coastal areas.

We love being where we are; when we moved here in 2003, the weather was absolutely atrocious - cold, wet; we thought what the devil had we done, but now, settled in and do not want to return to the UK.

We have made new friends and the locals love it, when we try to converse in Spanish, (which is improving quite well). 

Can remember when we moved in and we needed something from the local shop, the shopkeeper, thought we were from another world, and this is after having spent a few years learning Spanish back in England. Back then, we thought our village was unique, in such a way, that besides having their own dialect, they had their own language, and within a short time we had settled in.

Just to say, although we are about 700 metres above sea level, outside it is quite chilly; but we have not lit our wood burning stove - YET!!!!!


----------



## briotone

ricardoylucia said:


> Just want to say hola. We came from the UK 6 years ago and live in a small village called, Sabariego, Nr. Alcaudete, Jaén Province.
> 
> Neither of us wished to live anywhere on or near the costas; because having lived on or very near to beaches in Dorset for over 50 years, (especially - Sandbanks, Studland, Bournemouth and Highcliffe areas), the last thing we wanted to do, was to live near a beach.
> 
> Never again - cannot stand coastal areas.
> 
> We love being where we are; when we moved here in 2003, the weather was absolutely atrocious - cold, wet; we thought what the devil had we done, but now, settled in and do not want to return to the UK.
> 
> We have made new friends and the locals love it, when we try to converse in Spanish, (which is improving quite well).
> 
> Can remember when we moved in and we needed something from the local shop, the shopkeeper, thought we were from another world, and this is after having spent a few years learning Spanish back in England. Back then, we thought our village was unique, in such a way, that besides having their own dialect, they had their own language, and within a short time we had settled in.
> 
> Just to say, although we are about 700 metres above sea level, outside it is quite chilly; but we have not lit our wood burning stove - YET!!!!!


I can quite understand your wish to never live in a coastal area again.

In England I was always more than 50 miles from the coast. On the odd occasion I visited the seaside, it usually rained, the wind blew your head off, the sea was freezing cold and everywhere was selling hot dogs, fish & chips and the usual fast food junk!

However, señor, now I live in Santiago de la Ribera, five minutes away from the beautiful lagoon called the Mar Menor, which is mostly like a millpond, with a quality paseo, together with little self-contained pretty wooden kioskas, selling quality tapas, etc.

Each time we cycle to the paseo, we always quote "and we live here!!"

Been here for six years also. Have no wish to move anywhere else and certainly not back to the UK.

So, I guess it is what rocks your boat, so to speak.

Glad you are happy, long may it continue!! :clap2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky

ricardoylucia said:


> Just want to say hola. We came from the UK 6 years ago and live in a small village called, Sabariego, Nr. Alcaudete, Jaén Province.
> 
> Neither of us wished to live anywhere on or near the costas; because having lived on or very near to beaches in Dorset for over 50 years, (especially - Sandbanks, Studland, Bournemouth and Highcliffe areas), the last thing we wanted to do, was to live near a beach.
> 
> Never again - cannot stand coastal areas.
> 
> We love being where we are; when we moved here in 2003, the weather was absolutely atrocious - cold, wet; we thought what the devil had we done, but now, settled in and do not want to return to the UK.
> 
> We have made new friends and the locals love it, when we try to converse in Spanish, (which is improving quite well).
> 
> Can remember when we moved in and we needed something from the local shop, the shopkeeper, thought we were from another world, and this is after having spent a few years learning Spanish back in England. Back then, we thought our village was unique, in such a way, that besides having their own dialect, they had their own language, and within a short time we had settled in.
> 
> Just to say, although we are about 700 metres above sea level, outside it is quite chilly; but we have not lit our wood burning stove - YET!!!!!


Hi!
Just to say welcome to the forum which I hope you'll find informative, even though you've been living here for a while, and even entertaining every now and again .
I guess your names are not really Ricardo and Lucia although I must confess seeing those Spanish names is what made me look at the post initially.
I thought it was interesting what you said about the weather. My family in the UK didn't believe me for YEARS when I said that we had frost and even snow:smow:. Now they've seen it with their own eyes they know that it isn't always sunny here, but I think many Brits still don't realize that Spain has 4 seasons.

And I also liked your comments about Spanish. Lots of people come on the forum saying "We're coming to Spain next year and we're having Spanish classes now so that we'll be able to speak Spanish when we get there" Just how long do people think it takes to "learn" a language?? (answer - years, and you never stop)


----------



## jojo

Yes, welcome to the forum, I assume Richard and Lucy?? Sorry, just showing off my skills of translation!! I've been here for nearly two years and thats about the standard of Spanish/translation I've achieved so far!! I'm having lessons, but its a very slow process!

Jo xxx


----------



## ricardoylucia

Hola a briotone, Pesky Wesky y jojo

Thank you very much for you replies and our names are Richard and Lucienne. My OH, Lucienne (known as Lulu) is half French, but we are born and bred English.

Jo - we have been told, on good authority, there are two ways to learn Spanish; first, is the hard way, like us, just mixing with ones neighbours and the Spanish in general, whilst the second, is to live with a Spanish family for a year or so. lol

A very good English friend of ours, speaks fluent Spanish (her ex-partner was Spanish & she has taken a Spanish degree - M.A.) and when she was staying with us, she was in conversation with a local from our village, who said to her, that although her Spanish was just as good as any Spaniard, she needed to learn Andaluz. lol. Even our dentist, says there are differences in dialect within town and villages. We are talking towns and villages just a few kilometres from each other.

We are now in the habit of dropping certain vowels, letters and vowels. When we go to Granada or Malaga, we have been caught out a few times. As the French say 'C'est la vie'

There are one or two things, that really annoys us; 'why do the English think that Spain is flat, hot and never cold'. Grrr - even I can remember, being taught over 55 years ago, about how mountainous and volcanic parts of Spain are and how Spain has earthquake tremors; whilst another habit English people have, and that is, they have this fixation, we have emigrated to the other side of the world or to another planet. 

Lulu gets very annoyed at expats, who are permanent residents, especially those in the campo, who drive around on UK numberplates, no tax disc and 'possibly no insurance'. I know how she feels; when we first came here in 2003, we had to change our driving licence, re-register our car, incl., modifying the headlights etc, also obtain our residencia cards. Our cards run out next year - boo hoo. We love our residencía cards.


----------



## MissBehavin

New member saying hello to all. Ex Pat here presently living in Canada but looking to relocate to Spain when all pensions are in place Sept. 2010. Been looking at townhouses etc in Costa Blanca. Can anyone please inform the best places for crazy ex pats to move to.


----------



## jojo

MissBehavin said:


> New member saying hello to all. Ex Pat here presently living in Canada but looking to relocate to Spain when all pensions are in place Sept. 2010. Been looking at townhouses etc in Costa Blanca. Can anyone please inform the best places for crazy ex pats to move to.


Hiya and welcome to the forum, depends what you want from living in Spain?? You should rent first to get an idea of what you want. Spain has so much diversity

Jo xxx


----------



## MissBehavin

Hi JOJO, The main reason I want to move to Spain is the weather. After living here in Canada since 1968 I have had enough of these harsh winters. Arthur Itus really acts up for me during the winter months. Would also be nice to live a little closer to family and friends in the UK. I presently live on an Island, Moved here 6 yrs ago when my late partner passed away. Canada is getting very expensive and the Provicial govt here in BC just wants to tax, tax and tax some more. I should be able to buy a nice place with the proceeds from my home here. Plus being an Ex Pat I will qualify for medicare in Spain and the UK. I seriously think my two little Shih Tzus and myself would be very happy living in the Spanish sunshine. I already speak a little Spanish from all my trips to Mexico.
Dos Corona's Par Favor
Would be nice to live in an area with lots of ex pats.
Still a Yorkshire gal at heart even after all this time.
By the way it is 0 degrees out there right now and the power was out all night because of the very high winds.


----------



## briotone

MissBehavin,

you will certainly like the climate here. Just a hair different to Canada!!

Welcome and happy hunting!!

It´s a buyer´s market at the moment, if you do not need a mortgage?


----------



## SteveHall

Yes. The 1st snows, torrential rains and sol y playa this weekend in 3 parts of Spain!! 

Take your choice and enjoy


----------



## Stravinsky

Meanwhile, attending a craft fair at the Marriott Hotel in Denia, CB North there was not a cloud in the sky and as I sat at the outside bar sipping my coffee, there were people sunbathing


----------



## jojo

Stravinsky said:


> Meanwhile, attending a craft fair at the Marriott Hotel in Denia, CB North there was not a cloud in the sky and as I sat at the outside bar sipping my coffee, there were people sunbathing



Its been beautiful here too. We went to Plaza Mayor yesterday where they've got a temporary ice rink! I didnt go on, but the kids did. It was actually roasting there watching them. Today theres not a cloud in the sky. Its chilly overnight, but not to Canadian standards!! I think it dropped to about 13c here. Cold in the house - or it would be if it were not for my wonderful new portable gas fire!!! That has been my best purchase ever!

Jo xxx


----------



## fourgotospain

You still going on about that gas fire Jojo? maybe that's your new career - 'door to door gas fire lady' !


----------



## jojo

fourgotospain said:


> You still going on about that gas fire Jojo? maybe that's your new career - 'door to door gas fire lady' !


LOL!! But its so wonderful laying on the sofa infront of the TV with the glow and heat radiating. I love it! I feel the cold so badly, thats partly why we came to Spain. I was gobsmacked at how cold the houses are here in the winter - but now, with my trusty gas heater.................. heaven!


Jo xxx


----------



## MissBehavin

13c sounds like Heaven. -16c in Edmonton Alta. and -13c in Calgary Alta -7c here in BC. 
What is the build quality of homes in Spain? Insulated at all? Should I bring my fur coat?
I am just browsing for information while I search around for homes I like.


----------



## briotone

During atoño and verano, you may be glad of your fur coat in the evenings but during the day it´s not necessary.

Allegedly, this is the warmest it has been for 26 years at this time of year!

As for house insulation, well, not too much, I´m afraid but with a combination of my trusty gas bottle heater and split inverter air con. units, I find it very cosy indeed!!

Remembering, of course, that the Costa Calida enjoys a pretty good climate anyway, for most of the year.


----------



## briotone

briotone said:


> During atoño and verano, you may be glad of your fur coat in the evenings but during the day it´s not necessary.
> 
> Allegedly, this is the warmest it has been for 26 years at this time of year!
> 
> As for house insulation, well, not too much, I´m afraid but with a combination of my trusty gas bottle heater and split inverter air con. units, I find it very cosy indeed!!
> 
> Remembering, of course, that the Costa Calida enjoys a pretty good climate anyway, for most of the year.


Sorry MissBehavin, I meant Invierno (winter) not verano (summer).

Trying to show off my Castellano and falling flat on my face!!!!!


----------



## xabiaxica

briotone said:


> During atoño and verano, you may be glad of your fur coat in the evenings but during the day it´s not necessary.
> 
> Allegedly, this is the warmest it has been for 26 years at this time of year!
> 
> As for house insulation, well, not too much, I´m afraid but with a combination of my trusty gas bottle heater and split inverter air con. units, I find it very cosy indeed!!
> 
> Remembering, of course, that the Costa Calida enjoys a pretty good climate anyway, for most of the year.


a fur coat in the summer (verano)

you must feel the cold more than even me


seriously, this is for sure the mildest autumn-winter since we've been here, and spanish neighbours agree that it's the mildest they can remember for many years

we are lucky to be in a south facing apartment, so getting the sun for most of the day - the central heating is kicking in for a couple of hours at around 7 am most mornings (set to come on at 20 degrees), but only for an hour or so


----------



## briotone

xabiachica said:


> a fur coat in the summer (verano)
> 
> you must feel the cold more than even me
> 
> 
> seriously, this is for sure the mildest autumn-winter since we've been here, and spanish neighbours agree that it's the mildest they can remember for many years
> 
> we are lucky to be in a south facing apartment, so getting the sun for most of the day - the central heating is kicking in for a couple of hours at around 7 am most mornings (set to come on at 20 degrees), but only for an hour or so


Come on, exabiachica, gimmee a break!!

I did correct myself straight away!!


----------



## xabiaxica

briotone said:


> Come on, exabiachica, gimmee a break!!
> 
> I did correct myself straight away!!


so you did - I didn't see that one


----------



## jojo

xabiachica said:


> a fur coat in the summer (verano)
> 
> you must feel the cold more than even me
> 
> 
> seriously, this is for sure the mildest autumn-winter since we've been here, and spanish neighbours agree that it's the mildest they can remember for many years
> 
> we are lucky to be in a south facing apartment, so getting the sun for most of the day - the central heating is kicking in for a couple of hours at around 7 am most mornings (set to come on at 20 degrees), but only for an hour or so



CENTRAL HEATING???? You have central heating - OOOOOOOOHHHH, I am soooo jealous!

Jo xxx


----------



## fourgotospain

Xabiachica - we'll be over near you in 4 weeks time so apologies in advance for the dramatic collapse in the good weather!

Jo - I hate to say it, every one of the 8 rental properties we looked at there had central heating!!


----------



## Stravinsky

fourgotospain said:


> Xabiachica - we'll be over near you in 4 weeks time so apologies in advance for the dramatic collapse in the good weather!


Weather's fine. Seventy degrees today in english money!


----------



## jojo

fourgotospain said:


> Xabiachica - we'll be over near you in 4 weeks time so apologies in advance for the dramatic collapse in the good weather!
> 
> Jo - I hate to say it, every one of the 8 rental properties we looked at there had central heating!!


HUH! Central heating isnt common in spain! If I'd found a property with it, I'd have jumped at it!! 

Seriously tho, when choosing a rental property, please remember how cold it gets here in the winter - theres no carpets or good insulation. Its been a lovely warm day here today too, but once that sun goes down the houses get cold very quickly. I've just put my beloved gas fire on!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky

jojo said:


> HUH! Central heating isnt common in spain! If I'd found a property with it, I'd have jumped at it!!
> 
> Seriously tho, when choosing a rental property, please remember how cold it gets here in the winter - theres no carpets or good insulation. Its been a lovely warm day here today too, but once that sun goes down the houses get cold very quickly. I've just put my beloved gas fire on!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Jo, I really have come down on you like a ton of bricks. :brick:There IS central heating in Spain - probably everywhere except in the area where you live.  As I've said before it depends on the area and how old your house is as well. For example an old house in Guadalajara where we spent the weekend probably wouldn't have central heating unless it had been done up, but the modern places in the majority would.
As for carpeting it's up to you whether you put it in or not. (That's one of the things that the more I think about it the more I realise it must be one of the most unhygienic inventions ever. How often is carpeting in a UK house cleaned - I mean really cleaned with water  soap and elbow grease ...Don't ask)
I have central heating as does everyone else I know. Some floors are tiled (on the chilly side) and others are cork which we changed when we came to the house. My MIL in Bilbao has some tiled floor, some wooden with rugs and carpet in the corridor and some bedrooms.
Save up your money Jo, tour Spain in the Spring and find out about the Central and Northern areas 

PS Is that your "palace" in your avatar????!!!!


----------



## jojo

Pesky Wesky said:


> Jo, I really have come down on you like a ton of bricks. :brick:There IS central heating in Spain - probably everywhere except in the area where you live.  As I've said before it depends on the area and how old your house is as well. For example an old house in Guadalajara where we spent the weekend probably wouldn't have central heating unless it had been done up, but the modern places in the majority would.
> As for carpeting it's up to you whether you put it in or not. (That's one of the things that the more I think about it the more I realise it must be one of the most unhygienic inventions ever. How often is carpeting in a UK house cleaned - I mean really cleaned with water  soap and elbow grease ...Don't ask)
> I have central heating as does everyone else I know. Some floors are tiled (on the chilly side) and others are cork which we changed when we came to the house. My MIL in Bilbao has some tiled floor, some wooden with rugs and carpet in the corridor and some bedrooms.
> Save up your money Jo, tour Spain in the Spring and find out about the Central and Northern areas
> 
> PS Is that your "palace" in your avatar????!!!!


Yes, thats my "cold" palace LOL!!!! It must be an area thing then. In my last house which was about 5 years old, we had central air con - which was a central cooler/heater which had ducts that lead to vents in all the rooms which could be opened or closed - horrendously expensive and didnt work very well! So that was that. This house has no central heating, when looking at properties, I saw only one with radiators, but the owner said he didnt use them as they werent very good!?

It really is fairly uncommon around here, even on the new estates! One or two have had it added, mainly the British owners.

Anyway I dont care anymore, I've got my gas heater LOL :clap2::clap2:

Jo xxx


----------



## ricardoylucia

Central heating - bah, bah, bah. It is for wimps. 

Where we live, about 680 metres above sea level, in the south of Jaén province, our flooring is tiled, we have no carpeting (worst thing ever invented), an odd rug or two. Our heating consists of one gas heater and when the evenings are very cold (4ºC and below), we light our wood burning stove, just to take the chill off. We keep it burning for about 3 hours.

Our house is a typical village building; about 50 years old, two floors, thick walls.

When the evenings draw in and become cooler (around 8ºC, down to 4ºC), we just put on another jumper.

We have been here for just over 6 years, have not been healthier, neither of us have seen a doctor in 6 years, with one exception (had to go to hospital have my shoulder put back in its socket).

Just in case many may think, we are not northerners, we come from Dorset.


----------



## MissBehavin

How are the homes built there. eg Concrete block, Poured concrete, Brick, or frame and stucco? My home here in Canada is all cedar with 8 inch thick walls insulated to R2000 arctic specs. I have an electric forced air furnace with floor registers in every room. Those electric forced air furnaces work fantastic. Maybe I could install one in my future home in Spain.


----------



## NATLOCA1

Hello All, just putting in an advert anywhere people can see it...I am from Madrid (Centro), and I need a subsitute English teacher to take over my position on December 22nd, and then from January 7th to the 13th. Here is my advert:

ANYONE WANT TO BE A SUBSTITUTE TEACHER IN MADRID FOR December 22nd, then January 7th-13th? SNIP/

Hello, this is a pretty good offer. I am gone to my home country on December 22nd and I don't return until the 13th of January. Ergo, I need to find a replacement for me to teach my English classes. You are looking at getting paid 300 Euros plus (around 19 hours in total). Get paid in "the black," so straight up cheque/cash.

The classes are with majority of adults (a few adolescents), the classes are near Goya Metro (Linea 2), in the centre of Madrid. On Tuesdays and Thursdays you teach in the mornings, and then in the evenings, On Mondays and Wednesdays only one hour, Fridays no classes, and on Saturdays for 2 hours (11 am to 1 pm).

On the 22nd of December you would teach from 10 am to 12 pm, and then from 6 pm to 10 pm.

It's guaranteed work. My boss needs a replacement for me badly. I can meet with you in person, give you the materials, and discuss what needs to be done...most likely meet at my school.

This is great for people who just arrived. As well, my boss needs teachers for classes coming up in the New Year, so this is the best way to get your foot in the door in my academy!!!!!!


----------



## 2Tfruit

I'm back! No big deal of course but I wanted to say a big hi to JoJo especially because she's so lovely and kind :0)

I was supposed to be moving to Ibiza earlier this year but recession-type stuff meant I had to stay. But, I strove and toiled with the determination to get over this year. So, I fly out to live on Boxing day. Yay!

Who else lives in Ibiza please?


----------



## jojo

2Tfruit said:


> I'm back! No big deal of course but I wanted to say a big hi to JoJo especially because she's so lovely and kind :0)
> 
> I was supposed to be moving to Ibiza earlier this year but recession-type stuff meant I had to stay. But, I strove and toiled with the determination to get over this year. So, I fly out to live on Boxing day. Yay!
> 
> Who else lives in Ibiza please?


Hiya, LOVELY AND KIND????? I have two children here who would totally disagree with that at the moment - I'm a "nagging wicked old witch" according to my 15 yo son, who's just gone to his room in a hurry LOL

Sorry you didnt make it over, but dont give up the dream. I dont think theres anyone on here regularly who comes from Ibiza, but you can be the first? Not sure what the weathers gonna be like in Ibiza at this time of the year, warmer than it is here I hope

Jo xxx

Jo xxx


----------



## 2Tfruit

jojo said:


> Hiya, LOVELY AND KIND????? I have two children here who would totally disagree with that at the moment - I'm a "nagging wicked old witch" according to my 15 yo son, who's just gone to his room in a hurry LOL
> 
> Sorry you didnt make it over, but dont give up the dream. I dont think theres anyone on here regularly who comes from Ibiza, but you can be the first? Not sure what the weathers gonna be like in Ibiza at this time of the year, warmer than it is here I hope
> 
> Jo xxx
> 
> Jo xxx


Pesky kids eh Jo?  If I remember rightly, your kids are the same ages as my best friends' and to say she's going through the mill with them would definitely be an understatement. I feel your pain, I think! I'm 38 now so when I do finally pop one out the poor little lovely will probably mistake me for it's grandma :scared:

I'll be there in just 11 more sleeps so my dream has well and truly materialised. IMHO, you CAN achieve what you want if you want it hard enough. 

There was a massive storm there last night but at least I won't have to defrost my car, like I did in blighty this morning. 

How's life in the fast lane hun? If you wanna email me, feel free, you can always jump on the ferry to escape the kids too x


----------



## Stevex9

*Hello all.*

Hi Everyone.

Just a few lines to introduce ourselves. We moved to Spain, near Alicante back in January and have only just found this forum. We have reformed a farmhouse into a gay B&B. We maybe looking for some work to assist getting through the winter too. 

I am an ex Police Officer and quaified advanced driving instructor and my partner is an Alcohol Outreach Worker and IT wizard.

Anyway, look forward to hounding you all with questions....lol

Thanks in advance

Stevex9


----------



## jojo

Stevex9 said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> Just a few lines to introduce ourselves. We moved to Spain, near Alicante back in January and have only just found this forum. We have reformed a farmhouse into a gay B&B. We maybe looking for some work to assist getting through the winter too.
> 
> I am an ex Police Officer and quaified advanced driving instructor and my partner is an Alcohol Outreach Worker and IT wizard.
> 
> Anyway, look forward to hounding you all with questions....lol
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Stevex9


Nice to meet you Steve, an interesting set of qualifications you two have there LOL!! Feel free to drop in and ask any questions or indeed give any answers

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

2Tfruit said:


> Pesky kids eh Jo?  If I remember rightly, your kids are the same ages as my best friends' and to say she's going through the mill with them would definitely be an understatement. I feel your pain, I think! I'm 38 now so when I do finally pop one out the poor little lovely will probably mistake me for it's grandma :scared:
> 
> I'll be there in just 11 more sleeps so my dream has well and truly materialised. IMHO, you CAN achieve what you want if you want it hard enough.
> 
> There was a massive storm there last night but at least I won't have to defrost my car, like I did in blighty this morning.
> 
> How's life in the fast lane hun? If you wanna email me, feel free, you can always jump on the ferry to escape the kids too x



FAST LANE??? If my life goes any slower, I'll be going backwards lol. However, the kids, well my 12yo daughter in particular is very challenging/hormonal at the mo, but we'll get thu it. Keep us posted on how you're getting on and any questions, just ask

Jo xxx


----------



## Hombre

Stevex9 said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> Just a few lines to introduce ourselves. We moved to Spain, near Alicante back in January and have only just found this forum. We have reformed a farmhouse into a gay B&B. We maybe looking for some work to assist getting through the winter too.
> 
> I am an ex Police Officer and quaified advanced driving instructor and my partner is an Alcohol Outreach Worker and IT wizard.
> 
> Anyway, look forward to hounding you all with questions....lol
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Stevex9


What, exactly, is a gay B&B ?


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Hombre said:


> What, exactly, is a gay B&B ?


Those searching questions of yours, Hombre!!?????!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Stevex9 said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> Just a few lines to introduce ourselves. We moved to Spain, near Alicante back in January and have only just found this forum. We have reformed a farmhouse into a gay B&B. We maybe looking for some work to assist getting through the winter too.
> 
> I am an ex Police Officer and quaified advanced driving instructor and my partner is an Alcohol Outreach Worker and IT wizard.
> 
> Anyway, look forward to hounding you all with questions....lol
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Stevex9


Welcome to the forum

As Jo says, interesting qualifications!! I presume you don't use those professional skills in your B&B??
How's business?


----------



## DinaM

Hello!

I am just getting started too, so no worries. We are all here to help each other out! I am in a different situation, but I am also moving to Spain. I am only 33 (though I would love to retire already), but I love Spain and can't wait to move back (I was in Sevilla in 1997). 

Welcome to the forum and look forward to "chatting" with you again 

Dina


----------



## ThePhantom

*Hi Gang!*

Hi all

I have just joined the forum and thought I'd pop in here and introduce myself.

My name is Darren and I have been living in Spain for 6 1/2 years. The wife and I, along with three of our four children, first moved to a beautiful white village called Arcos de la Frontera, near Jerez. We managed to stay there for a little over 4 years until our funds started to shrink and we were left with two choices, go back to the UK  or move closer to an English speaking community and look for work.

We chose to move to La Línea de la Concepción to look for work in Gibraltar. Thankfully, we both landed a job within our first month of being down this way. After 6 months of living in La Linea, we moved to Alcaidesa because our landlady had been kicked out of her other house by her husband (so she said) and needed he house back. We stayed in Alcaidesa for 11 months then found a 4 bedroom flat in La Linea before Christmas and moved back this way.

Unfortunately, I took an unauthorised day from work two weeks before Christmas to sort a few things out and was sacked the following Monday but all is good, I managed to land myself another job in Gibraltar. It is only part time (20 hours a week) and pays basically the same as my last full time job (40 hours a week). I am glad too, because it will give me time to sort out my own small business that I had been planning for the last 6 months. The website is almost finished now and all I need to do now is have some business cards made and a few thousand flyers and I will be good to go.

Anyway, that’ll do for now.

All the best for the New Year everyone,

Darren.


----------



## jojo

ThePhantom said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have just joined the forum and thought I'd pop in here and introduce myself.
> 
> My name is Darren and I have been living in Spain for 6 1/2 years. The wife and I, along with three of our four children, first moved to a beautiful white village called Arcos de la Frontera, near Jerez. We managed to stay there for a little over 4 years until our funds started to shrink and we were left with two choices, go back to the UK  or move closer to an English speaking community and look for work.
> 
> We chose to move to La Línea de la Concepción to look for work in Gibraltar. Thankfully, we both landed a job within our first month of being down this way. After 6 months of living in La Linea, we moved to Alcaidesa because our landlady had been kicked out of her other house by her husband (so she said) and needed he house back. We stayed in Alcaidesa for 11 months then found a 4 bedroom flat in La Linea before Christmas and moved back this way.
> 
> Unfortunately, I took an unauthorised day from work two weeks before Christmas to sort a few things out and was sacked the following Monday but all is good, I managed to land myself another job in Gibraltar. It is only part time (20 hours a week) and pays basically the same as my last full time job (40 hours a week). I am glad too, because it will give me time to sort out my own small business that I had been planning for the last 6 months. The website is almost finished now and all I need to do now is have some business cards made and a few thousand flyers and I will be good to go.
> 
> Anyway, that’ll do for now.
> 
> All the best for the New Year everyone,
> 
> Darren.


Nice to meet you Darren! Sounds like you've done a fair bit of bouncing around since you've been in Spain, but glad you're now sorted!!!! No one sadi it would be easy tho did they 

We get a fair few questions about Gib and altho I've been there for a visit or two as have some of the other members, I dont think we have anyone who is too knowledgable about it. So stick around and gis a hand answering.

Happy new year to you and yours

Jo xxx


----------



## ThePhantom

*jojo*


> Nice to meet you Darren!


*Likewise jojo*



> Sounds like you've done a fair bit of bouncing around since you've been in Spain, but glad you're now sorted!!!! No one sadi it would be easy tho did they


*You could say that jojo. We have indeed bounced about a bit and had our ups and downs, especially with so called friends but that is another story for another day perhaps.* 



> We get a fair few questions about Gib and altho I've been there for a visit or two as have some of the other members, I dont think we have anyone who is too knowledgable about it. So stick around and gis a hand answering.


*I recently posted an answer to a member called Dan enquiring about Gibraltar but I will gladly stick around and help as much as I can to inform other members of the pros and cons about Gibraltar. Not that I know too much about the place but I, or the wife can always find out from colleagues who are Gibbos.*



> Happy new year to you and yours
> 
> Jo xxx


*And to you and yours Jo.*


----------



## muckinaround

hi everyone im jenny and ive lived here since sept 05 been with my partner baz since march o7 hes been out here since dec 00 and we now have a lovely baby nicholas born 14 06 09 we live in gata de gorgos im looking for part time work n baz full time hes a mechanic n painter n labourer i worked with animals vet nurse equine groom bar maid waitress receptionist dental nurse cleaner babysitter you name it i done it if any one knows of any work please SNIP/


----------



## gus-lopez

Hi, I'm gus and have been living in Spain for over 7 years. I live in Lorca, Murcia. Just been lurking for a while but it looks an interesting site so I thought I would join.


----------



## jojo

gus-lopez said:


> Hi, I'm gus and have been living in Spain for over 7 years. I live in Lorca, Murcia. Just been lurking for a while but it looks an interesting site so I thought I would join.


Nice to meet you Gus, feel free to add and contribute !!

Jo xxx


----------



## Bonni

Hell everyone
We are hoping to relocate to Spain or Mallorca in the near future.
My husband is in the fibre optic field and works for himself in England, splicing, testing, fault finding etc and generally working VERY hard. He has a good reputation. I am an office manager/ sales administrator. We don't speak Spanish but I believe we could learn.
Does anyone perhaps know if there is a need for a fibre optic engineer in Spain ? or which site I could 'advertise' him on. Your help is much appreciated. We are also looking (dreaming of) buying a home near the sea. Anyone selling ?
Thank-you for this forum
Kind regards
Bonni


----------



## SteveHall

"Hell everyone (sic) " Well, it´s not great 

Chances of finding employment? - almost zero

Anyone selling? - almost everyone 

Weather? - don´t ask 

Sorry but I wish you every success and as I always say you only need one lucky break.


----------



## Bonni

SteveHall said:


> "Hell everyone (sic) " Well, it´s not great
> 
> Chances of finding employment? - almost zero
> 
> Anyone selling? - almost everyone
> 
> Weather? - don´t ask
> 
> Sorry but I wish you every success and as I always say you only need one lucky break.


Hi Steve
Thank-you for your reply. I did mean to say 'hello everyone'
sorry about the typo.
Is the quarantine for my pets when I move there ?
Thanks
Bonni


----------



## Stevex9

Hi Bonni

Well, i believe it is what you make it. Yes, Spain is not as it used to be, but we have been here a year now and with our limited Spanish we have been getting along great.

Yes there are lots of people selling, but you need to take into account that i is also the UK economy that is causing a lot of the problems. 

It depends on where you eventually end up. I could sit here and tell you about the problems we have had reforming our house, but i could also tell you loads about the great weather we have had, the great people we have mixed with and the lovely home we have ended uo with.

Be careful, as it would be so easy for you to get disuaded by comments made by people set in their ways and forgetting about all the good times.

The main tip i would give you, is don't take too much for grantes that your agent tells you. If you are in any doubt, check it out.

There are loads of helpful people on here to help you.

Take care and best wishes.

Steve


----------



## Stevex9

What pets do you have Bonni?

If you are able to get your pet passport, then there is no need for Quarantine.


----------



## SteveHall

Stevex9 agree with most of what you say but 

"The main tip i would give you, is don't take too much for grantes that your agent tells you. If you are in any doubt, check it out".

The MAIN tip I give everyone is LEARN SPANISH

The other tip I would give you, is don't take ANYTHING for granted that your agent tells you. If you are in any doubt, check it out MANY times. 

Too many people have bought houses and found the ¨golf courses¨ turned into supermarkets and their frontline became fifth line. If an agent tells me he can get me one south-facing wall I still check it but they usually promise four so that´s OK, I guess LOLOL


----------



## Bonni

Dear Steve
Thank-you very much for your kind and positive reply.
I do appreciate it. May you and your family go from strength to strength. 

We still need to investigate areas to look in. I believe there are some fab coastal areas. 
I would NEED to be near a swimming beach. but it will have to be a house as I have a dog , 2 cats and a teenager ! .
I really do love and appreciate England and think it is an amazing country. Alas, I have become quite ill from lack of light etc.

Could someone perhaps point me in the right direction regarding 'Fibre Optic Installation Jobs' for my husband. I still don't know how to say it or read it in Spanish - please don't laugh. I WILL get there  

Bonni


----------



## Bonni

Dear Steve
Thanks for your wisdom and experience no doubt.
I have a small Yorkie female. 
I will check out everything and will try and tread carefully. So much to do !!!
Thank-you again
Bonni


----------



## jojo

Bonni said:


> Dear Steve
> Thank-you very much for your kind and positive reply.
> I do appreciate it. May you and your family go from strength to strength.
> 
> We still need to investigate areas to look in. I believe there are some fab coastal areas.
> I would NEED to be near a swimming beach. but it will have to be a house as I have a dog , 2 cats and a teenager ! .
> I really do love and appreciate England and think it is an amazing country. Alas, I have become quite ill from lack of light etc.
> 
> Could someone perhaps point me in the right direction regarding 'Fibre Optic Installation Jobs' for my husband. I still don't know how to say it or read it in Spanish - please don't laugh. I WILL get there
> 
> Bonni


Hi Bonni. I know very little about the fibre optic industry, but I'm guessing its telecom based?? So maybe get in touch with Telefonica, which is Spains answer to BT. However, unless your OH is fluent in written and spoken Spanish I'm not sure he'd get passed the interview stage - sorry to be so negative. My OH works in the UK and commutes, maybe thats a temporary solution for you???

As for pets. Well you need to go to your local vet and get them passports. It involves getting them chipped, injected against the usual stuff and rabies. The rabies has to be verified 4 weeks after the jab and that involves taking a blood test. Once those things are all done, you then get a passport for them, you even get a little place to put their photos lol!! within 48hours before leaving the UK they'll need a certificate from the vet to say they're fit to travel. However, if you then want to return them to the UK, its more complicated and the rabies jab has, not only to be proved effective, but you then have to wait 6 months before they can set foot in the UK.

What I would suggest you do before anything else is come over on a fact finding mission. Decide roughly where you want to be and what you need - easy access to schools, airports, the sea, the mountains... whatever. Look on something like "googleearth" and come over. That way you can see for yourselves whats what! If you hire a car, you ccan have a drive around. Perhaps make some lists before, during and after - and try not to treat it like a holiday or you'll not get the feel for real life here!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky

gus-lopez said:


> Hi, I'm gus and have been living in Spain for over 7 years. I live in Lorca, Murcia. Just been lurking for a while but it looks an interesting site so I thought I would join.


I reckon there are lots of lurkers, but it's much more fun and more interesting if you take part. 
What nationality are you as I see you are a Lopez??


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Bonni said:


> Hell everyone
> We are hoping to relocate to Spain or Mallorca in the near future.
> My husband is in the fibre optic field and works for himself in England, splicing, testing, fault finding etc and generally working VERY hard. He has a good reputation. I am an office manager/ sales administrator. We don't speak Spanish but I believe we could learn.
> Does anyone perhaps know if there is a need for a fibre optic engineer in Spain ? or which site I could 'advertise' him on. Your help is much appreciated. We are also looking (dreaming of) buying a home near the sea. Anyone selling ?
> Thank-you for this forum
> Kind regards
> Bonni


Hi Bonnie,
Probably the most difficult thing is going to be finding work and it's probably going to be years before your OH has enough Spanish to be able to work efficiently in Spanish (getting by at the local shop and bar is a different matter), so I would advise you to look for work through an English speaking agency like 
Spain Jobs
Jobs in Spain employment vacancies and opportunities in Spain - Recruitment Spain
Watch out for the dates; some of them are very out of date...


----------



## Bonni

Dear Jo Jo and Pesky Wesky

Thank-you for your kind replies and advice.
I will check out the sites you gave me.

Thanks again
Bonni


----------



## Rocknroll

Hello, everyone!
My name is Marius, I'm from Romania and I'm looking forward to move to beautiful Spain, in a couple of years or so. For the moment I'm collecting some infos, tips and anything else would help me (and my wife) in this huge step to take. 
How much money do we need for a decent life in Spain? How much cost a small country house (150 sqm and 2-300 sqm of garden)? Any tips, advices?
Thank in advance!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Rocknroll said:


> Hello, everyone!
> My name is Marius, I'm from Romania and I'm looking forward to move to beautiful Spain, in a couple of years or so. For the moment I'm collecting some infos, tips and anything else would help me (and my wife) in this huge step to take.
> How much money do we need for a decent life in Spain? How much cost a small country house (150 sqm and 2-300 sqm of garden)? Any tips, advices?
> Thank in advance!


 Hi Marius,
Looks like you've been to Spain, if that's you in the picture. (That is Retiro park in Madrid, isn't it??)
Good idea to do things bit by bit and gather info before you make the move. It's probably better to ask a specific question on the main forum though. Having said that we all hope that the economic situation in Spain is going to change rapidly over the next two years as we're not going through good period now.
My usual advice is to start learning Spanish as soon as possible. However, there are loads of Romanians here, as I'm sure you know, and they pick up Spanish very quickly and have near native, if not native accent, so that's probably not going to a problem area for you.
Good luck!


----------



## jojo

Rocknroll said:


> Hello, everyone!
> My name is Marius, I'm from Romania and I'm looking forward to move to beautiful Spain, in a couple of years or so. For the moment I'm collecting some infos, tips and anything else would help me (and my wife) in this huge step to take.
> How much money do we need for a decent life in Spain? How much cost a small country house (150 sqm and 2-300 sqm of garden)? Any tips, advices?
> Thank in advance!


For a decent life for you and your wife it would depend on your life style, but you could probably scrape by on a minimum about 15,000€ ish. Houses prices are dropping at the mo and it very much depends on where you're looking - Spain is a huge country and prices vary dramatically

Jo xxx


----------



## Rocknroll

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi Marius,
> Looks like you've been to Spain, if that's you in the picture. (That is Retiro park in Madrid, isn't it??)
> Good idea to do things bit by bit and gather info before you make the move. It's probably better to ask a specific question on the main forum though. Having said that we all hope that the economic situation in Spain is going to change rapidly over the next two years as we're not going through good period now.
> My usual advice is to start learning Spanish as soon as possible. However, there are loads of Romanians here, as I'm sure you know, and they pick up Spanish very quickly and have near native, if not native accent, so that's probably not going to a problem area for you.
> Good luck!


Wow, so quick answers... 

Yes, the photo is taken in Retiro Park during last summer when I was to a pilgrimage to Santiago de Compostela (from Pamplona, by walk) and my flight back home was from Madrid.
I have picked up info for the pilgrimage for a year, so... 
Yes, I know the things moving fast and the situation for today doesn't fit for over 2-3 years. Anyway, I have to make an idea about the prices and what should I expect. First, we have to sale our goods here (not everything, anyway), but have to know much money do I need. We will learn spanish (for us that's the easy thing (you know... we're a latin country and we have many similar words with spanish and italian). 
I know there's many romanians in Spain (unfortunately, not all of them on... good quality), but I prefer to integrate into spanish communities, not romanians...

Anyway, thanks for answer. I keep searching.


----------



## Rocknroll

jojo said:


> For a decent life for you and your wife it would depend on your life style, but you could probably scrape by on a minimum about 15,000€ ish. Houses prices are dropping at the mo and it very much depends on where you're looking - Spain is a huge country and prices vary dramatically
> 
> Jo xxx


15,000 euros a year? Hmm, we are not quite big spenders. Hope for at maximum 12,000... 

About the area we are looking for: we fell in love with Galicia, so probably will be that province. We prefer, also, if it will be possible, on the medieval pilgrimage route to Santiago de Compostela. Who knows, maybe we will opening a small cafe-bar.
So, there are any chances to find some decent stuff for 100,000 euros or something? 

Thanks!


----------



## briotone

Rocknroll, as you quite rightly say, your countrymen are not often the best kind of people to know, to be honest.

Many dishonest activities in Spain allegedly involve people from Romania. However, you sound like the kind of person that could restore faith in your nationality.

I wish you the very best of luck in whatever venture you decide on.


----------



## Rocknroll

briotone said:


> Rocknroll, as you quite rightly say, your countrymen are not often the best kind of people to know, to be honest.
> 
> Many dishonest activities in Spain allegedly involve people from Romania. However, you sound like the kind of person that could restore faith in your nationality.
> 
> I wish you the very best of luck in whatever venture you decide on.


First, thank you for wishing me luck.
Secondly, yes I know about my countrymen, I'm so shame sometimes when I heard some bad things they made in foreign countries (I know... and probably you know that most of these people are gipsies, which they are not quite romanian origins - they came from Punjab province - India - about 200 years ago!), but I'm not ashamed of myself. I love freedom, I like to travel and to rock'n'roll, so, believe me, I'm so much different of those romanians - let's say - less-honest people.
I would like to setup in Spain because I love this country and don't wanna live no more in Romania, where corruption is everywhere and the quality of life is going down day by day. I thought that will be better... someday, but I cannot wait anymore, times goes by and I got only one life to live on...


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Rocknroll said:


> First, thank you for wishing me luck.
> Secondly, yes I know about my countrymen, I'm so shame sometimes when I heard some bad things they made in foreign countries .


I wouldn't beat yourself up about it. Not all Brits are football hooligans or lager louts either


----------



## Rocknroll

Pesky Wesky said:


> I wouldn't beat yourself up about it. Not all Brits are football hooligans or lager louts either




Well, to be a football hooligan is a way of life for some people (I've seen the movie "Hooligans"). Anyway, they doesn't bother me, 'coz many of them are exposing their "hidden personalities" on stadiums... or pubs, though I would like to watch a "clash of the titans", smth like Barça vs. Man Utd...


----------



## jojo

All nationalities are made up of all sorts! I find it hard to discriminate cos quite frankly I cant say my "race" is any better - or worse than any other!! I hate the "football hooligan" culture of the UK along with the lager louts etc - and other countries have their "baddies"too. Its what an individual is like and how they treat themselves and others that matters and that is something you cant tell from their country of origin! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Rocknroll

jojo said:


> All nationalities are made up of all sorts! I find it hard to discriminate cos quite frankly I cant say my "race" is any better - or worse than any other!! I hate the "football hooligan" culture of the UK along with the lager louts etc - and other countries have their "baddies"too. Its what an individual is like and how they treat themselves and others that matters and that is something you cant tell from their country of origin!
> 
> Jo xxx


Exactly. You right, Jo...


----------



## briotone

Rocknroll said:


> First, thank you for wishing me luck.
> Secondly, yes I know about my countrymen, I'm so shame sometimes when I heard some bad things they made in foreign countries (I know... and probably you know that most of these people are gipsies, which they are not quite romanian origins - they came from Punjab province - India - about 200 years ago!), but I'm not ashamed of myself. I love freedom, I like to travel and to rock'n'roll, so, believe me, I'm so much different of those romanians - let's say - less-honest people.
> I would like to setup in Spain because I love this country and don't wanna live no more in Romania, where corruption is everywhere and the quality of life is going down day by day. I thought that will be better... someday, but I cannot wait anymore, times goes by and I got only one life to live on...


Yes, Rocknroll, I know they came from India originally.

In fact I read somewhere, that the name "gypsy" came from the fact their wanderings took them into Egypt, many, many years ago. Because the country looked very impressive, with the pyramids and tombs, when asked if they were Egyption, they said "yes we are!"

This became corrupted to "gypsy", over the following years.

A very astute and street cred. people, which is why they perform their fortune telling, etc., so well.


----------



## gibbo74

Hi All
Complete newbie to this site ,
Sorry if im posting in the wrong section,
Me and my wife are thinking of moving to spain from the north west uk , so we would like some advice on where to start ,
To start with we would be looking at renting a property for a few months , At the moment i run my own company installing tv aerials and satellite dishes in the uk , and was hoping to be able to do that type of work in spain , hopefully to fellow brits (dont yet speak spanish ) 
my wife is a hotel manager so thats what see would like to carry on doing until my business got off the ground,
also we have 3 small kids ,twins at 6 and girl of 4 so we need advice on schooling etc 
and also where would be a great place to live ,would like to be near the sea and somewhere with a large expat community,
also with me looking to start a business in spain what would i need to do ie tax etc 
we are looking at moving around june july this year
hope to speak to you all soon


----------



## Muddy

*Thinking of relocating to Spain!*

Hi to everyone.. my first post on the site today!
I've been reading posts for the past hour and decided to join up as I'm considering a move to Spain this year 2010

Very helpful info found so far :clap2: and I will post up some threads and looking forward to hearing some of your thoughts and advice.

I've made my mind up to do move but no planning done as yet! I just need to tick a lot of boxes to make the move possible!
Hopefully I'll be on a one way flight to Spain this year! lane:


----------



## jojo

Hello Gibbo and Muddy, welcome to the forum. I suggest you both have a good old look thru the forum, some of it is just us chatting, but there is also a lot of important info . Gibbo, bear in mind that there is not only high unemployment here, but a fair few of those are sat engineers! The property slump wouldnt help your line of work either???? However, as I say have a look thru.

oh, and remember that Spain is a big place, you need to narrow down where you want to be a bit. Go on to something like google earth and see which parts appeal. Then ask about the areas on the forum - theres bound to be someone who can tell you a bit more about it

Looking forward to hearing more from you both

Jo xxxx


----------



## SteveHall

Gibbo, you have a chance if you are prepared to go 100% self-employed. 

The industry is totally plagued by cowboys who come and go overnight (usually with clients money) so if you can give a quality service at a fair price you are in with a chance. 

You NEED one of the big expat areas to be realistic - Costa Blanca north or south, Costa Cálida, Costa del Sol are your three obvious places. 

All info re setting up companies is easily obtained from a local gestor when you arrive. No probs just paperwork. I have contacts in these areas and can probably arrange interviews if you make it over. 

Schools - all the expat areas have schools with big expat percentages in local schools and your kids are at great age to come. Sorry to say they will speak better Spanish than you and more quickly! Start all learning NOW


----------



## SteveHall

Muddy, come and test the water first! Do NOT burn your bridges as the water might not be to your liking 

GOOD LUCK


----------



## gibbo74

Thanx for the replies guy's
@ steve i would be looking to be 100% self employed (dont like being told what to do ) lol,
could somebody please tell me what they charge to supply and fit a satellite system in spain and what size of dish that you need to recive sky in spain,
@jojo i understand the high unemployment in spain but i should be able to survive because i also have a online store which is doing ok and can be run from spain has long has i can get a broadband connection btw how much does broadband cost ?


----------



## jojo

gibbo74 said:


> Thanx for the replies guy's
> @ steve i would be looking to be 100% self employed (dont like being told what to do ) lol,
> could somebody please tell me what they charge to supply and fit a satellite system in spain and what size of dish that you need to recive sky in spain,
> @jojo i understand the high unemployment in spain but i should be able to survive because i also have a online store which is doing ok and can be run from spain has long has i can get a broadband connection btw how much does broadband cost ?



Broadband varies according to who and what you use, but I think the average is around 40 -50€ a month for 3mb

Someone else will tell you what size the salelite dishes are - us brits need big ones tho lol!! My kids play a game when we drive around spotting the big dishes, which means expats live there!



Jo xxx


----------



## Rocknroll

jojo said:


> Broadband varies according to who and what you use, but I think the average is around *40 -50€ a month for 3mb*
> 
> ......
> 
> Jo xxx


Wow! That's very expensive! That's why I have paid 1,5 €/hour in Madrid, last summer...

I pay, here... in Romania, for a connection up to 30 MB/sec (in reality I can download only up to 6 MB/sec)... just *7 €/month* and for the laptop connection (stick modem, city area, everywhere) just *2,5 €/month*, but the speed is up to 3 MB (first 3 GB traffic) and then is going down up to 128 Kb/sec. In the same price for internet connection I got mobile and fix phone with no charges in the same company, so I pay nothing for calling my whole family...

Anyway, the average sallaries in Romania are some around 400 €/month, maybe that's why...


----------



## SteveHall

gibbo74 said:


> Thanx for the replies guy's
> @ steve i would be looking to be 100% self employed (dont like being told what to do ) lol,
> could somebody please tell me what they charge to supply and fit a satellite system in spain and what size of dish that you need to recive sky in spain,
> QUOTE]
> 
> Simple answer:
> 
> Whatever they can get away with - in both cases. If you go to other forums you will see literally hundreds of pages of bile about sat tv in Spain. Whether it is legal, how often the companies get closed down, whether one should pay monthly (and be ripped off for higher subscriptions) or annualy (and be ripped off when they go bust or increase the size)?
> 
> I'd suggest that you get hold of the expat papers which are all online and see this week's "offers"


----------



## SteveHall

jojo said:


> Someone else will tell you what size the salelite dishes are - us brits need big ones tho lol!! My kids play a game when we drive around spotting the big dishes, which means expats live there
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


The robbers play the same game.


----------



## Muddy

jojo said:


> Hello Gibbo and Muddy, welcome to the forum.
> Looking forward to hearing more from you both
> 
> Jo xxxx





SteveHall said:


> Muddy, come and test the water first! Do NOT burn your bridges as the water might not be to your liking
> 
> GOOD LUCK


Thanx jojo & SteveHall for the welcome 
I've posted up some questions, bit of a long post and more to come I'm sure


----------



## JazII

Hello Everybody

I've just joined the forum today, somehow I initially introduced myself on the Canada forum DOH.....anyway I thought I'd drop back into the Spanish introductions page and also introduce myself on here ;-))

Having had a quick shifty I see lots of familiar names from the secret place LOL.....;-))


----------



## dunmovin

Hi Jaz, Welcome aboard, yes most of us are here:clap2: there seems to be quite a bit more sanity, than in the "old" place.


----------



## VFR

JazII said:


> Hello Everybody
> 
> I've just joined the forum today, somehow I initially introduced myself on the Canada forum DOH.....anyway I thought I'd drop back into the Spanish introductions page and also introduce myself on here ;-))
> 
> Having had a quick shifty I see lots of familiar names from the secret place LOL.....;-))


Hi Jaz & welcome


----------



## jojo

JazII said:


> Hello Everybody
> 
> I've just joined the forum today, somehow I initially introduced myself on the Canada forum DOH.....anyway I thought I'd drop back into the Spanish introductions page and also introduce myself on here ;-))
> 
> Having had a quick shifty I see lots of familiar names from the secret place LOL.....;-))


Hello, how lovely to see you!! Hey, its free here LOL :eyebrows::eyebrows:

Jo xxx


----------



## dunmovin

jojo said:


> Hello, how lovely to see you!! Hey, *its free* here LOL :eyebrows::eyebrows:
> 
> Jo xxx


free of doom and gloom merchants, (how do you spell psycoticotics, sociopaths and one I can spell, NUTTERS).... Jo ty for lowering the life boats You saved a lot of well minded people from going down with that ship


----------



## gus-lopez

Hi, & welcome to you all. Unfortunately ( or fortunately ! ) I was thrown overboard , by El Kapitan , the demented megalomaniac, some months ago.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Hi and welcome (I think!) to the "new" people who seem to know each other and it appears have escaped from the local nut house with references to "the other place", "meglomania", sinking ship etc. Shades of *One flew over the cuckoo's nest??*

Well, we're all perfectly normal on here. I'll have to go now because I need to take my daughter to the vet, walk the tree and fill the car up with tea :tongue1:
Byyeeeee!


----------



## gus-lopez

One flew over the cuckoo's nest ? Good God , he was sane compared to El jefe! 
A case of 'how to destroy your own forum in one thread'.


----------



## owdoggy

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, we're all perfectly normal on here. I'll have to go now because I need to take my daughter to the vet, walk the tree and fill the car up with tea :tongue1:
> Byyeeeee!


Hurrah for the normal people:clap2::clap2::clap2:


Doggy


----------



## Merseybob

gus-lopez said:


> Hi, & welcome to you all. Unfortunately ( or fortunately ! ) I was thrown overboard , by El Kapitan , the demented megalomaniac, some months ago.


So what was this all about? Was this another forum, as I have joined a few so i'd like to know if I have jumped into a looney bin or not with one of them!

If it is too sensitive can you PM me on the Forum or email me direct at [email protected]


----------



## jojo

Merseybob said:


> So what was this all about? Was this another forum, as I have joined a few so i'd like to know if I have jumped into a looney bin or not with one of them!
> 
> If it is too sensitive can you PM me on the Forum or email me direct at [email protected]



You'll know which one it is because if you try to post anything, a panel comes up telling you that you cant unless you pay 35€ 


Jo xxx

*************************************

Note to this site owner: Dont get any ideas LOL!!


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> You'll know which one it is because if you try to post anything, a panel comes up telling you that you cant unless you pay 35€
> 
> 
> Jo xxx
> 
> *************************************
> 
> Note to this site owner: Dont get any ideas LOL!!


I joined it a couple of weeks ago & was shocked when I was asked for 35€ to post yesterday!

How to kill a forum in one easy lesson!


----------



## jojo

xabiachica said:


> I joined it a couple of weeks ago & was shocked when I was asked for 35€ to post yesterday!
> 
> How to kill a forum in one easy lesson!


It has only had one person post on it since this was introduce and I'm pretty sure that was a made up poster by the owner!!! 

I'm not sure we should be discussing other less fortunate forums on here tho!!! 
:focus::focus:


Jo xxx


----------



## Maddalena

maggieh said:


> Hello Maggie (chica),Tallulah and Jojo
> 
> Thank you all so much for your helpful replies. My husband and I are still in the early stages and haven’t got past ‘talking’ about the move- so we haven’t decided where yet. I’m keener then he is because I love the sunshine and that’s something we rarely get here in the North of England. It’s good to know that this forum exists so I can ask lots of questions. I’m not too sure how to create a new forum but I will give it a go. Once again, thanks for your replies.
> Maggie


Hi Maggieh
Just want to say that I am a person who DESPISES cold weather..so don't start thinking that living in Spain (or anywhere in the EU) will provide warm weather and sunshine year round. I personally find the weather in Spain from December through April to be WAY too cold, windy, rainy for my taste...


----------



## jojo

Maddalena said:


> Hi Maggieh
> Just want to say that I am a person who DESPISES cold weather..so don't start thinking that living in Spain (or anywhere in the EU) will provide warm weather and sunshine year round. I personally find the weather in Spain from December through April to be WAY too cold, windy, rainy for my taste...



Its certainly been wet since mid December here!! I believe Barcelona and Mallorca have had a fair amount of snow this week

Jo xx


----------



## Merseybob

jojo said:


> Its certainly been wet since mid December here!! I believe Barcelona and Mallorca have had a fair amount of snow this week
> 
> Jo xx


Maybe it's Freak weather?


----------



## country boy

Merseybob said:


> Maybe it's Freak weather?


Somebody mention Freaks??
Here I am, fresh from the nuthouse too.
Hi to everybody from there and everybody from here as well.
Lovely day today on the CDS...got a bit of "Bronzying" in for the first time this year. Things are looking up; weather set fair for the next week at least. Just as well 'cause we've got 50 Olives to plant as soon as we can get on the land. Then of course there's the weeds


----------



## jojo

country boy said:


> Somebody mention Freaks??
> Here I am, fresh from the nuthouse too.
> Hi to everybody from there and everybody from here as well.
> Lovely day today on the CDS...got a bit of "Bronzying" in for the first time this year. Things are looking up; weather set fair for the next week at least. Just as well 'cause we've got 50 Olives to plant as soon as we can get on the land. Then of course there's the weeds


Its been lovely today hasnt it!! A bit chilly now tho!!! Nice to see you've moved over from the 35€ bazarre!

Jo xxx


----------



## JazII

country boy said:


> Somebody mention Freaks??
> Here I am, fresh from the nuthouse too.
> Hi to everybody from there and everybody from here as well.
> Lovely day today on the CDS...got a bit of "Bronzying" in for the first time this year. Things are looking up; weather set fair for the next week at least. Just as well 'cause we've got 50 Olives to plant as soon as we can get on the land. Then of course there's the weeds


Nice to see you again CB


----------



## JazII

Maddalena said:


> Hi Maggieh
> Just want to say that I am a person who DESPISES cold weather..so don't start thinking that living in Spain (or anywhere in the EU) will provide warm weather and sunshine year round. I personally find the weather in Spain from December through April to be WAY too cold, windy, rainy for my taste...


What about the Canary Islands, they are consistently warm?


----------



## gus-lopez

JazII said:


> What about the Canary Islands, they are consistently warm?


They've been having awful weather as well this year.


----------



## zilly

Here I am too-grateful to have escaped before the end of the world!!!

Good to see lots of familiar faces around ! Lx


----------



## jojo

zilly said:


> Here I am too-grateful to have escaped before the end of the world!!!
> 
> Good to see lots of familiar faces around ! Lx


Hello, we get about dont we LOL!!! Its nice to see you here Zilly, Dunno what went on over there, but you can put your credit card away here!!! We dont have to pay to be insulted here - its FOC 

Jo xxx


----------



## JazII

zilly said:


> Here I am too-grateful to have escaped before the end of the world!!!
> 
> Good to see lots of familiar faces around ! Lx


Hello Zilly, nice to see you


----------



## JazII

gus-lopez said:


> They've been having awful weather as well this year.


OMG is the world going mad:spit:


----------



## dunmovin

the saying is...... one more of us...one less of them.... zilly doff the lifejacket.. hot chocolate is down th hall ..then go meet the rest of the normal people


----------



## dunmovin

JazII said:


> OMG is the world going mad:spit:


gone mad


----------



## jojo

dunmovin said:


> gone mad



It looks very sad over there! 

Jo xx


----------



## El Tonto

jojo said:


> It looks very sad over there!
> 
> Jo xx


It Is.

Hello there everyone another esapee from the mad place on the dark side. Hope I am not going to have to pay to contribute, my posting are worth nowt anyway.
Fingers crossed we will be in Spain soon.


----------



## jojo

El Tonto said:


> It Is.
> 
> Hello there everyone another esapee from the mad place on the dark side. Hope I am not going to have to pay to contribute, my posting are worth nowt anyway.
> Fingers crossed we will be in Spain soon.



Tonto!!!!! Well fancy seeing you here!!!!! Yes, strange and sad business wasnt it !! Glad you've found us. You should see a few familiar names around

Jo xxx


----------



## zilly

Hello again to Jaz-Tonto-DM--great to see you and grateful we escaped-The old place doesn't look to be doing too well................................! Lx


----------



## dunmovin

jojo said:


> Tonto!!!!! Well fancy seeing you here!!!!! Yes, strange and sad business wasnt it !! Glad you've found us. You should see a few familiar names around
> 
> Jo xxx


Told you he'ld be along soon


----------



## dunmovin

El Tonto said:


> It Is.
> 
> Hello there everyone another esapee from the mad place on the dark side. Hope I am not going to have to pay to contribute, my posting are worth nowt anyway.
> Fingers crossed we will be in Spain soon.


good on Ya mate welcome aboard. The offer is still there to come help unload the van and not is the style of the bugs forum


----------



## gus-lopez

Hi El Tonto & welcome, another one who wouldn't pay to show compassion, respect & all the other garbage he spouts!


----------



## dunmovin

gus-lopez said:


> Hi El Tonto & welcome, another one who wouldn't pay to show compassion, respect & all the other garbage he spouts!


gus... STOP STEALING THE WORDS FROMMY MOUTH


----------



## JazII

Hi Tonto, 

Nice to see you've climbed aboard too ;-))


----------



## VFR

Welcome Tonto


----------



## country boy

Hi Tonto...has it stopped snowing yet?


----------



## jojo

country boy said:


> Hi Tonto...has it stopped snowing yet?


We nearly have "absolutely" everyone !!!!?????

Jo xx


----------



## dunmovin

jojo said:


> We nearly have "absolutely" everyone !!!!?????
> 
> Jo xx


we still have two to rescue....... but let themenjoy themselves 1st


----------



## zilly

Hi Jo--

Who are the two still left in the Other Place ??????? Lx


----------



## gus-lopez

jojo said:


> It looks very sad over there!
> 
> Jo xx


It's even sadder this a.m. there's nothing whatsoever.


----------



## dunmovin

zilly said:


> Hi Jo--
> 
> Who are the two still left in the Other Place ??????? Lx


Val and Cadiar butn they may be otherwise occupied


----------



## El Tonto

jojo said:


> Tonto!!!!! Well fancy seeing you here!!!!! Yes, strange and sad business wasnt it !! Glad you've found us. You should see a few familiar names around
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo, nice to see some familiar names.Hope we have as much fun as we used to before the nutty professor went completely mad.


----------



## El Tonto

zilly said:


> Hello again to Jaz-Tonto-DM--great to see you and grateful we escaped-The old place doesn't look to be doing too well................................! Lx


Hi Zilly, think we had a lucky escape god only knows what from though.Not worth going there.Well the gang are nearly all here so it could go mad at any time.


----------



## El Tonto

dunmovin said:


> Told you he'ld be along soon


You know me too well my friend.


----------



## El Tonto

gus-lopez said:


> Hi El Tonto & welcome, another one who wouldn't pay to show compassion, respect & all the other garbage he spouts!


Hey Gus too true.I worked too hard to throw money at that crap.Lunatic if he thinks thats going to work.


----------



## jojo

El Tonto said:


> Hi Zilly, think we had a lucky escape god only knows what from though.Not worth going there.Well the gang are nearly all here so it could go mad at any time.



I'm still very confused as to why?? It doesnt make sense, the charging certainly doesnt? But I guess its not worth worrying about. The owner of this forum is a lovely chap, fair, sensible and doesnt interfere with any conversations that dont go his way! Altho there is a rule that other forums mustnt be advertised ??? 

Jo xxx


----------



## El Tonto

JazII said:


> Hi Tonto,
> 
> Nice to see you've climbed aboard too ;-))


Hya Jaz good to see you, hope the experience has not damaged you too much.Anyway we all got out so b---ger him, its his loss.Numpty.


----------



## zilly

dunmovin said:


> Val and Cadiar butn they may be otherwise occupied


I've waved at Val on another forum-she sounded upset about AS-but I've not seen her come up again since then.Can we mention other forum names?
I've not seen Cadiar anywhere on my travels!


----------



## El Tonto

playamonte said:


> Welcome Tonto


Hya Playamonte good to see you here, let the fun begin.God help this forum if we all get going


----------



## El Tonto

country boy said:


> Hi Tonto...has it stopped snowing yet?


Well hello countryboy, yep it has stopped thank goodness.If I see any more snow I will be in a straight jacket. How is it over there with you? Good to see you on here. Can Jo cope with us all I ask


----------



## VFR

El Tonto said:


> Hya Playamonte good to see you here, let the fun begin.God help this forum if we all get going


You can as I was never involved with that banter


----------



## jjacques27

Hello everyone!! I'm a 35 yr old guy, and I just joined this site, and I'm finding there's a lot of valuable information here. I currently live in Texas, in the US, and I have been thinking about spending 6 months in Spain.... don't know where exactly though. But I do have a French EU passport, and speak fluent Spanish. I'm thinking about moving to Spain because the language wouldn't be much of a problem. But then I know there are parts in Spain where they speak Catalan. Well anyway, I would like to learn from other people who have made this move, and for what reasons they have done it. I would also like to find out how difficult it is to get a job there, and what part of Spain would you recommend? I really don't have a specific purpose for going there, but would definitely like to have that experience. and would like to know how others have done it. If things go well, I would consider moving there permanently. So if you guys have any advice for me, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## JazII

Hello jjacques27, 

Welcome to the forum :welcome:

We still flit between the UK and Spain but hope in a few years to be based in Spain to a much greater extent......Why Spain, well it's such a diverse country with lovely people, reaped in history, great food, wine and a much more relaxed lifestyle. Also the climate varies, particularly in winter depending on where you are in Spain...


----------



## Guest

:wave: somebody was careless and left the door open  so here I am. Off to have a good look round. Have a great day all.


----------



## jojo

ValL said:


> :wave: somebody was careless and left the door open  so here I am. Off to have a good look round. Have a great day all.


OMG!!! I recognise those legs - not that I'm into womens legs !!!!!! How lovely to see you here!!! Welcome, I hope you like it on here!! 


Jo xxxx


----------



## Guest

Hahahah hiya, you really should get a door man stop the riff raff from getting in, get the place a bad name


----------



## country boy

Hellooooo Val, where you been?? Welcome to a new home!
I think this completes the Pack apart from Cadiar.
:clap2:


----------



## Guest

Hiya CB, nice to see you. I have been hiding/lurking for a while, had a down time, 6 months since lost my big fella.


----------



## country boy

Glad to hear you've bounced back and now the Sun has come out for you. Take care..CBXX


----------



## Stravinsky

ValL said:


> Hahahah hiya, you really should get a door man stop the riff raff from getting in, get the place a bad name



Ahh Val, we catch up with each other again


----------



## gus-lopez

ValL said:


> :wave: somebody was careless and left the door open  so here I am. Off to have a good look round. Have a great day all.


Hi & welcome, good to see you again. 

Ps. Cadiar, what about CDT & el jefe ?


----------



## JazII

ValL said:


> Hahahah hiya, you really should get a door man stop the riff raff from getting in, get the place a bad name


Hello right back and great to see you on-board Val


----------



## Guest

Now then, I had to go and look to see who you are, waves at you, how is life with you and yours.


----------



## Guest

gus-lopez said:


> Hi & welcome, good to see you again.
> 
> Ps. Cadiar, what about CDT & el jefe ?


Good to be feeling a little better and see some good friends around. Thanks.


----------



## Guest

JazII said:


> Hello right back and great to see you on-board Val


Thanks theme takes a bit get used to, sorry admin, :bolt:


----------



## 90199

Hello All and Sundry,

I am new here and a bit lost at the moment

I recognise a few names from another forum, where I stayed for a while on two separate occasions. What happened to the ASF, they wanted me to pay 35€, to re join!!
Anyway nice to be here, seems a friendly place.

Hey Jo Jo, that is a better photo on your Avatar than the other!

Hepa


----------



## Tallulah

ValL said:


> :wave: somebody was careless and left the door open  so here I am. Off to have a good look round. Have a great day all.


Hello you!!!:clap2:

xxx


----------



## JazII

Hepa said:


> Hello All and Sundry,
> 
> I am new here and a bit lost at the moment
> 
> I recognise a few names from another forum, where I stayed for a while on two separate occasions. What happened to the ASF, they wanted me to pay 35€, to re join!!
> Anyway nice to be here, seems a friendly place.
> 
> Hey Jo Jo, that is a better photo on your Avatar than the other!
> 
> Hepa


Hello Hepa

Welcome to you too.....site navigation is a little different than at the old place but once you're used to it, it's great. Oh and the natives are friendly LOL ;-))

Regarding the old place......I have no idea why he did what he did but hey ho....we've escaped here ;-))


----------



## 90199

JazII said:


> Hello Hepa
> 
> Welcome to you too.....site navigation is a little different than at the old place but once you're used to it, it's great. Oh and the natives are friendly LOL ;-))
> 
> Regarding the old place......I have no idea why he did what he did but hey ho....we've escaped here ;-))


Thanks Jaz

H


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Hello to all the recent newbies who seem to have escaped from the Forum from Hell. Hope you find what you're looking for here. 
What I get from this forum is lots of advice, friendly chit chat and the *occasional* misunderstanding - we're only human after all...

I think!


----------



## Guest

Tallulah said:


> Hello you!!!:clap2:
> 
> xxx


Hiya there trouble


----------



## 90199

ValL said:


> Hiya there trouble


Hello Val, 

There are a lot here that were on the other place!

H


----------



## Tallulah

Hepa said:


> Hello Val,
> 
> There are a lot here that were on the other place!
> 
> H


There's always room for more!! Squidge up a bit.

Welcome aboard btw Hepa.


----------



## Guest

*Hi Gang!*

I guess I couldn't be the only one to be left behind!!


----------



## Guest

Took yer time slowcoach


----------



## Guest

ValL said:


> Took yer time slowcoach


Still as friendly as ever, I see!!


----------



## VFR

Its so dead over there even G*** might join up


----------



## JazII

cadiar said:


> I guess I couldn't be the only one to be left behind!!


Welcome again......a second hello in a week LOL


----------



## JazII

playamonte said:


> Its so dead over there even G*** might join up


He he he.....maybe he is already spying :eyebrows:


----------



## Tallulah

cadiar said:


> I guess I couldn't be the only one to be left behind!!


More money than sense, or has he started paying _you_ to post?!

Welcome btw.:clap2:


----------



## jojo

playamonte said:


> Its so dead over there even G*** might join up



ppppsssst - (he is actually a member on here, altho hasnt visited for a long time)!!!!


Jo xxxx


----------



## jojo

cadiar said:


> I guess I couldn't be the only one to be left behind!!


Nice to see you. That other place is very quiet now isnt it.


Jo xxxx


----------



## Tallulah

jojo said:


> ppppsssst - (he is actually a member on here, altho hasnt visited for a long time)!!!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxxx


That's not a nice way to talk about him Jo.

xxx


----------



## owdoggy

What other place??......Someone please PM me & put me out of my misery



Doggy


----------



## owdoggy

owdoggy said:


> What other place??......Someone please PM me & put me out of my misery
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy



Whoa!.....stop the pm's I got it, I got it

Seems like a nice place


Ta:yo:


Doggy


----------



## Guest

jojo said:


> Nice to see you. That other place is very quiet now isnt it.
> 
> 
> Jo xxxx


No idea Jo... I left before the ruckuss, I could see it coming, haven't taken any interest since.


----------



## 90199

cadiar said:


> I guess I couldn't be the only one to be left behind!!


Hello and welcome

H


----------



## dunmovin

Hi Cadiar.... sorry i missed your entry , but I am in florida and not always online.... welcome aboard mate...yet another survivor of that ship going down by the stern!!!!

Willie


----------

